# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Les soirées virtuelles : des doigts, des gens, du fun.

## Hideo

​​
Mes frères et mes sœurs, et gens venus d'ailleurs, il est grand temps d'ouvrir le topic des soirées Canard en Réalité Virtuelle 12.0  ::lol::  

On commence a etre un petit paquet dans le coin et on organise relativement souvent sessions alors profitons en pour avoir un endroit ou centraliser tout ça.
Alors toi, oui toi, flag moi ce topic, abonne toi, pose un like, balance un pouce bleu ou rafraîchi toutes les 5 minutes.

On commence par les infos pratiques, suffit de cliquer:

Pour papoter, le Discord CPC officiel pour l'instant ça marche plutôt bien. Un peu limite en rooms mais on verra si un jour ça pose soucis.

Et la Steam Chart Room CanardVR©, on partage les news, on cherche un dernier joueurs, on galère "j'arrive, je configure mes boundaries pour la 15ieme fois et je suis la".

*A quoi on joue ?* 
(Vous la connaissez la liste intenable ? Promis je ferai de mon mieux) 
Pavlov VR ( Et sa collec CPC de maps cutoms )Star Trek: Bridge CrewPhasmophobiaSurv1v3

*C'est quand qu'on a joué ?*
16/09/2019 : Pavlov (Replay, merci Rodwin)23/09/2019 : Pavlov (Replay, merci Rodwin)30/09/2019 : Pavlov07/10/2019 : Star Trek (Replay)14/10/2019 : Pavlov21/10/2019 : Pavlov, on aime beaucoup PavlovPlein d'autres fois mais on sait tous que les op sont pas maintenus plus d'un mois.

*C'est quand qu'on joue ?

*

----------


## Rodwin

Un topic parfait.
Merci.

----------


## nodulle

Dans l'OP y'a quand qu'on joue mais pas à quoi !  ::o: 


Je serais bien évidemment présent ce soir dans Pavlov pour y massacrer du zombie  !  :;):  _Ou les canards pas assez réactif devant un putréfié_  ::ninja::

----------


## Hideo

Fixed, en fonction du nombre de joueurs et des envies ca reste ouvert a la discussion  ::):

----------


## vectra

Super idée!
Mais pas dispal

----------


## Oyooh

> Dans l'OP y'a quand qu'on joue mais pas à quoi ! 
> 
> 
> Je serais bien évidemment présent ce soir dans Pavlov pour y massacrer du zombie  !  _Ou les canards pas assez réactif devant un putréfié_


Présent ce soir sur Pavlov!

----------


## jujupatate

Présent ce soir sur ce que vous voulez.  ::P:

----------


## malmoutt3

Moi je pourrais peut être mais vers 22h, à voir si c'est pas trop tard.

----------


## Hideo

Du tout, en moyenne on s'est retrouve vers 21h30 et on joue une bonne heure et demie. 
J'inc dans ces eaux la comme d'hab.

Si c'est pas deja fait pensez a vous abonner a la collection de maps customs linke en OP pour DL tout ce qui faut en avance.

----------


## septicflesh

Je suis la vers 21h30 perso, pour ce soir, on se rejoint sur le discord cpc ?
Car perso sur steam channel vocal, ça ne marche pas chez moi, ça marque connexion et puis pouff ça me vire ;(

----------


## 564.3

Bon je m'abonne au topic, bonne initiative, mais pour ce soir ça sera une tisane et au lit…

----------


## malmoutt3

Pas dispo  ::(:

----------


## Rodwin

Super soirée hier, merci !

----------


## nodulle

Super soirée hier, en plus il y avait du monde c'était cool. C'est simple : le serveur était plein ! Ça fait plaisir !  ::): 

À lundi prochain donc !  ::happy2::

----------


## vectra

Ca aurait été avec plaisir, mais je suis rentré encore plus tard et crevé que prévu  ::sad::

----------


## Hideo

Tres bonne soiree yes, serveur plein incroyable  ::o: 

Date mis a jour en OP.
La semaine pro je serai en déplacement éclatez vous bien. 
On peut p'tet rajouter quelques cartes S&D/DM classiques genre Dust2 a la liste, avec un serveur full le VS c'est cool (meme quand je prend une branlee  :^_^: ).
Hesitez pas a balancer des maps qui vont intéressent, je les rajouterai au pack.

----------


## Prade

Très bonne soirée ouaip ! Va falloir que j'arrive à régler le micro mon Vive sur Discord pour la prochaine fois. C'était cool de vous entendre mais frustrant de ne pas pouvoir parler....  ::(:

----------


## Oyooh

> On peut p'tet rajouter quelques cartes S&D/DM classiques genre Dust2 a la liste, avec un serveur full le VS c'est cool (meme quand je prend une branlee ).
> Hesitez pas a balancer des maps qui vont intéressent, je les rajouterai au pack.


J'ai testé des maps reprises de Goldeneye 64 qui pourraient être sympas en S&D/DM: Bunker et Facilty ( ::love::  Il ne manquerait plus qu'un mode golden gun, comme au bon vieux temps).

D'autres ont étés refaites, mais je ne les ai pas testé: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1542744154

----------


## Sheraf

Des gens pour faire une partie de Pavlov (ou autre, j'ai IronWolf que j'ai jamais vraiment testé) ce soir?

----------


## vectra

Je suis malade en ce moment, donc privé de VR! 
C'est un coup à se mettre vraiment mal...

----------


## Oyooh

> Des gens pour faire une partie de Pavlov (ou autre, j'ai IronWolf que j'ai jamais vraiment testé) ce soir?


Je devrais être dispo vers 21:30.
Par contre je n'ai pas Iron Wolf.

----------


## nodulle

Peut-être dispo aussi, à voir.

----------


## Oyooh

Bon. Joie des transports en communs, je ne serais probablement pas dispo, finalement.

----------


## Rodwin

Arf, je passerai plus souvent voir s'il y a des invit' par ici !

----------


## nodulle

Désolé au final j'avais pas vraiment eu le temps.  ::(:

----------


## septicflesh

Je me demandais ce soir, il y a des gens qui aimeraient faire du star trek ?
Je n'ai pas encore eu loccas de le test en multi  :Emo:

----------


## Oyooh

> Je me demandais ce soir, il y a des gens qui aimeraient faire du star trek ?
> Je n'ai pas encore eu loccas de le test en multi


Je suis chaud pour un Star Trek!

----------


## Pounure

Hello
j'aurais adoré joué mais j'ai cassé une manette vive hier soir  ::'(:  
ca sera pour la semaine pro!

----------


## Rodwin

Dur !
Ici c'est moi qui suis cassé, du coup je ferai l'impasse ce soir.

----------


## nodulle

Je suis plus chaud pour du Pavlov mais si il manque encore quelqu'un je veux bien faire le bouche-trou sur Star Trek.

----------


## wiotts

Partant pour du Star Trek de mon côté !
Par contre si on débute après 21h30 ça risque de finir un peu tard pour moi.

----------


## septicflesh

Si, je compte bien ça ferait 4 personnes:
Nodulle, oyooh, wiotts et moi du coup rendez vous ce soir 21h30 pour du star trek  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Je ne savais pas que Ribery avait intégré Star Fleet, qu'est-ce qu'on rigole sur la passerelle !  ::):  Les Klingon n'ont qu'a bien se tenir !

----------


## Oyooh

"Journal de bord du capitaine Ribéry
07/10/3019

Bon boh on a distorsionné vers le système YAR-123, on a parvenu à teleportager des gars qu'avaient des problèmes.

Après on s'est fait attaquer par des Klingons, je crovais qu'on pourrait s'en sortir avec un distorsionnage, mais la routourne a tourné et ils nous ont taclé.

Jpense on a manqué de réussite, mais on baisse pô la tête et on garde le morale pour la prochaine mission.

J'ai que ça qu'a dire"

----------


## nodulle

::XD::

----------


## septicflesh

Je me permets de vous mettre l'aventure avec notre captain Ribery x)

----------


## Oyooh

> Je me permets de vous mettre l'aventure avec notre captain Ribery x)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKSEvgjoAm8&t


 ::XD::

----------


## Rodwin

Pas mal !  ::):

----------


## nodulle

Pour lundi prochain, une soirée Onward ça branche du monde ?  ::):  Ça fait longtemps qu'on en a pas fait entre canard !

----------


## Oyooh

Ho yeah!

----------


## Hideo

Jay pas Onward mais c'est pas impossible que je lache quelques sous d'ici la, je profiterai des 2h pour savoir si je garde ou pas  ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Super partant pour shooter du canard, ou du ruskov, je ne suis pas sectaire.

----------


## 564.3

Ça roule pour moi aussi.
Faudra que je me dérouille un peu ce WE, que je me retrouve pas à galérer pour faire des manips de base… J'ai pas relancé le jeu depuis que j'ai changé de controleurs.

----------


## Pounure

Pareil je l'ai pas
je vais y reflechir   ::):

----------


## Rodwin

Attend le black friday !  :;):

----------


## Rodwin

On se prévoit quoi pour demain soir alors ? 
Onward ? Pavlov ? Ironwolf ? Star Trek ?
On commence à avoir pas mal de jeux, et on est nombreux, on peut donc faire plusieurs groupes au besoin.

----------


## nodulle

Je pensais partir sur du Onward mais si il y a des gens de dispo mais qui ne l'ont pas, on peut effectivement faire autre chose. Je viens aussi d'acquérir Ironwolf donc si il y en a qui sont chaud pour se faire quelques missions...  ::):

----------


## jujupatate

Ça dépend surtout du nombre de joueurs dispos.
Je trouve ça dommage de se séparer si y'a moyen tous ensemble à 8/10.

----------


## Hideo

Ça se tient, ça serait dommage de se séparer.

Ça peut etre rigolo de faire tester des trucs pas forcement tip-top mais a plein. C'est toujours plus rigolo a plein.
Du coup j'ai fais un (rapide) tour des jeux gratos sur steam qui supportent au moins 8 joueurs: 

Art Of fight 4 vs 4.
Du shoot.

Cop Acadamy 
Des mini-jeux, pas sur que ca soit online c'est pas super clair. 

Pour 1€ y'a Breach IT en 3v3.
Un clone de Rainbow Six Seige

La demo de AirRanger, battleroyal a 10 joueurs a l'arc. 
La demo c'est le jeu complet mais y'a une limite sur le nombre de parties.

Du coup c'est pas la fête. Mais je passe surement a cote de quelques trucs. 

P'tet Rec Room ?

----------


## Sheraf

Alors moi je vote Pavlov (ou IronWolf), parce que j'ai pas les autres, et en ce moment j'ai des problemes d'internet, ma fibre est en panne et je suis en mode depannage avec une clef 4g. (j'espere qu'on peut jouer correct avec ça d'ailleurs???)

----------


## Oyooh

Pavlov, je suis toujours pour! Je n'ai pas encore craqué sur Iron Wolf.

J'ai pris Onward, mais je n'ai pas encore testé le multi, je n'ai fait que du solo pour me faire la main.
J'ai manipulé le drone, c'est excellent! ::wub::

----------


## nodulle

Ok, ce soir on a qu'à partir sur du Pavlov alors !  ::):  Pour un truc gratuit c'est un peu tard, le temps de télécharger, tester, etc... Mais pour la prochaine fois pourquoi pas.

----------


## Erokh

> Alors moi je vote Pavlov (ou IronWolf), parce que j'ai pas les autres, et en ce moment j'ai des problemes d'internet, ma fibre est en panne et je suis en mode depannage avec une clef 4g. (j'espere qu'on peut jouer correct avec ça d'ailleurs???)


De mon expérience, la 4g ça fluctue énormément. Du coup si tu tombes sur un moment où l'antenne est chargée, ton débit.mais surtout ton ping peut s'écrouler et ruiner une soirée jeu.

----------


## Sheraf

> De mon expérience, la 4g ça fluctue énormément. Du coup si tu tombes sur un moment où l'antenne est chargée, ton débit.mais surtout ton ping peut s'écrouler et ruiner une soirée jeu.


Bon bah on va tester on verra bien.

----------


## Hideo

Si y'en a qui ont pas encore fait de soirees Pavlov, pensez a vous inscrire a la collection workshop en OP pour ne pas avoir a DL sur le moment, y'en a pour quelques gigas.

----------


## Pounure

Moi pour Pavlov ce soir

----------


## nodulle

Et pensez à tester Discord aussi, c'est toujours au moment où on en a besoin qu'il y a des problèmes de micro / connexion / etc qui fait perdre du temps.

----------


## Sheraf

Putain je pensais que j'avais tout le workshop à jour...

J'espere que ça va aller vite.

----------


## Rodwin

C'était encore une soirée bien sympa encore canards de bonne compagnie !
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## nodulle

Yes !  ::):  On remet le couvert lundi prochain, peut-être avec un jeu gratuit cette fois, à voir lequel !

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'était encore bien cool, merci aux organisateurs aussi  :;): 

Pour les jeux gratos ça n'a pas l'air gagné, à part Rec Room auquel je n'ai pas encore beaucoup joué au final.

Sinon il y a aussi MarineVerse Cup pour faire des courses de bateau. Le jeu complet est plutôt sympa, même si je n'y reviens pas souvent. C'est une sorte de version où on ne peut faire que du multi à priori. Je l'ai installé mais toujours pas lancé.
Par contre ça reste de la simulation plus ou moins réaliste de voile, pas forcément le jeu le plus sexy à part pour les amateurs  ::ninja:: 

En regardant les jeux multi populaires en VR, j'ai été étonné de voir Elven Assassin aussi haut. C'est un wave shooter de tir à l'arc, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas lancé. J'avais vu passer dans des updates qu'il y avait du PvP aussi maintenant. Par contre je ne sais pas à combien de joueurs c'est limité, aussi bien en PvP qu'en PvE.
Edit: En fait c'est peut-être parce qu'il y a une version pour salle d'arcade. Et ça a l'air limité à 4 joueurs par instance.

----------


## Hideo

Cote F2P on risque effectivement d'etre relativement rapidement limite. 
Encore que je pense qu'il y en assez pour quelques sessions. Juste en prenant Rec Room, Art of fight, MarineVerse qui a l'air cool, peut etre A Township Tale ... 
Faut etre ouvert a l'experimentation, ca sera peut etre un peu moins populaire que le plaisir simple et rapide de Pavlov mais ca se fait. 
A cote de ca perso je suis pas contre tester des jeux "obscures" entre 0-10€. Deja vu nos session y'a relativement peu de chance qu'on sorte du delais de refund et si le jeu est suffisamment cool pour me faire jouer deux heures c'est tres bien.

Et on peut éventuellement tester ca sur un autre créneau. Le lundi on commence a avoir un bon rythme avec Pavlov avec beaucoup de joueurs, ca serait dommage de casser la dynamique, et si on est un peu moins c'est pas bien grave ca peut permettre de tester des jeux avec une limite plus basse de joueurs. 

tl;dr : faut jouer plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Medjes

A 4, de très bon, bonne ambiance, bonne immersion, je recommande une fois de plus Iron Wolf. 

D'ailleurs, si ce soir y'a des gens qui l'ont et qui veulent se faire une patrouille....

----------


## Rodwin

J'ai toujours pas fait le tuto...

----------


## Hideo

Merci de me rappeler qu'il faut que je me le prenne avec la promo en cours. 
Pas dispo ce soir mais je chope ca pour une prochaine fois.

----------


## nodulle

> A 4, de très bon, bonne ambiance, bonne immersion, je recommande une fois de plus Iron Wolf. 
> 
> D'ailleurs, si ce soir y'a des gens qui l'ont et qui veulent se faire une patrouille....


Ce soir, pourquoi pas !  ::):  On largues les amarres vers quelle heure ?

----------


## Medjes

21h15 ça me semble pas mal ?

----------


## nodulle

C'est ok pour moi !

----------


## 564.3

Je devrais être dispo aussi. Par contre je n'ai pas révisé, si j'ai le temps je me referais le tuto de la salle des machines.

----------


## Medjes

Pas compliqué, si y'a besoin je vous fais un tour du sous-marin.

----------


## 564.3

Bon au moins on aura essayé plusieurs façons de couler  ::ninja::  Mais c'était sympa et on maitrisera mieux la prochaine fois.
Faut repérer les masques à oxygène aussi, à une époque on en avait un sur soi, ou je l'ai raté.

Tant que j'étais dans le thème j'ai testé MarineVerse Cup, mais c'est du multi asynchrone. Visiblement une course hebdomadaire et on navigue avec les ghosts des autres.
Ils ont simplifié les commandes par rapport à ce que je m'en rappelle, ou ce n'est que pour le bateau de course. On a un slider en plus de pouvoir mouliner pour relacher/serrer les voiles. Et les nuages sont toujours pas mal "gamifiés", ça fait une sorte de zone booster.

----------


## wiotts

je me suis pris le jeu pendant la promo !
Il faut que je teste un peu solo et après je suis partant si vous refaites une soirée.

----------


## Medjes

Oui, je pense qu'on est globalement pas mauvais, mais qu'on manque de "rigueur" quand on est dans l'action. Face à un destroyer, il faut je pense qu'on se fixe un poste et qu'on en bouge plus. Et qu'on planifie une tactique avant. 

Mais franchement, il est vraiment bien fait je trouve.

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai rejoué et j'ai encore coulé d'une autre façon: je n'avais plus de réserve d'air comprimé et j'étais comme un con à plafonner à 75m de fond avec les moteurs à fond. Les ballastes étaient remplies au tiers en gros, et pas possible de les vider sans air comprimé donc je flottais comme une enclume…
C'est quand même pas facile contre les destroyers… j'ai déjà réussi la mission où on en affronte un, mais des que c'est plus complexe ça part vite en vrilles.

En passant un truc qui me gène aussi, en mode open sea j'ai tendance à me faire pilonner direct, même pas le temps de plonger. Je ne sais pas si ça dépend de l'angle d'engagement ou je ne sais quoi, mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas l'impression que j'arrive à me pointer façon ninja.

----------


## Medjes

Ben en fait, pour ça je sais comment faire: il faut rester en plongee quand on est sur la carte de l'open map. 

Pour le ballast... Faut jouer avec la rudder en mettre la barre à monter. Mais faut avoir des moteurs, et donc de la batterie. Sur les discussions steam, bcp de gens se plaignent un peu de la durée faible de la batterie quand t'es en combat. A voir sur le prochain patch.

----------


## Pounure

ca a l'air plus compliqué que startrek en tout cas  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Ben en fait, pour ça je sais comment faire: il faut rester en plongee quand on est sur la carte de l'open map.


Faudra que je réessaie mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment. En mode quick travel on ne peut pas changer, et si on essaie de quitter un engagement immergé il dit qu'il faut faire surface. Je crois que j'ai testé à profondeur de périscope.




> Pour le ballast... Faut jouer avec la rudder en mettre la barre à monter. Mais faut avoir des moteurs, et donc de la batterie. Sur les discussions steam, bcp de gens se plaignent un peu de la durée faible de la batterie quand t'es en combat. A voir sur le prochain patch.


L'élan + moteurs à fond me permettaient de monter un temps jusqu'à ce que ça se stabilise. J'ai tenté de faire des escaliers mais je recoulais trop en reprenant de l'élan à plat.
J'ai fait quelques tentatives en variant l'inclinaison puis j'ai laissé tomber, plutôt que d'attendre d'avoir vidé la batterie ou mourir asphyxié dans ma boite de sardine  ::): 

Le prochain patch ça sera le système d'upgrade aussi, mais ils gonfleront peut-être la batterie de base ouais.

Sinon j'ai démarré un thread dédié au jeu.

----------


## nodulle

Vous êtes dispo ce weekend pour se faire quelques parties ?

----------


## 564.3

> Vous êtes dispo ce weekend pour se faire quelques parties ?


Ouais samedi aprem / soir ou dimanche aprem / début de soirée.

----------


## nodulle

Ça va être à peu près pareil pour moi aussi !  :Cigare:  Mais j'aimerai me retenter quelques parties solo histoire de mieux maîtriser avant de reprendre la mer dans un équipage.

----------


## cybercouf

J'hésites à tester sous-marinier, les tuto ingame sont assez explicites pour se débrouiller sans chercher de doc ailleurs? ..et pour être opérationnel en quelque heures histoire de rejoindre quelques canards lundi soir?

----------


## 564.3

> J'hésites à tester sous-marinier, les tuto ingame sont assez explicites pour se débrouiller sans chercher de doc ailleurs? ..et pour être opérationnel en quelque heures histoire de rejoindre quelques canards lundi soir?


Les tutos durent quelques minutes pour montrer comment l'engin fonctionne. Ça permet de se débrouiller, et c'est déjà bien.
Un peu de pratique permet de mieux comprendre les choses et prendre quelques habitudes, c'est du bonus.

En équipe vaut mieux se répartir des priorités avant que ce soit la panique, mais on n'en est pas à vouloir faire un équipage d'élite pour péter des high scores  :^_^: 

Sinon je crois qu'on réservait le lundi pour du Pavlov plutôt. Enfin, à voir selon le nombre de personnes et/ou les envies de chacun.

----------


## Hideo

Maj de la collection Pavlov, j'ai ajoute une map Jailbreak, une base sur le jeu Cluedo et une nouvelle zombie.
Si y'a des maps que vous voulez que j'ajoute hesitez pas.

----------


## nodulle

Pavlov ce soir ?

----------


## Hideo

Moi j'ai prevu le creneaux  :;):

----------


## Prade

Pas disponible perso !

----------


## Pounure

je pense jouer aussi !

----------


## septicflesh

Je suis chaud pour pavlov  ::love::

----------


## cybercouf

Bon je commence à avoir les rudiments pour *Iron Wolf*, par contre la malette "télécommande" pour le cap et la vitesse, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dès qu'on la sort, elle met un cap complètement différent de l'actuel ou le dernier mis, ça vous le fait aussi?

J'ai testé une partie random en ligne.. mais aucune coordination :/ faut que je teste avec des canards  ::lol::

----------


## 564.3

> Bon je commence à avoir les rudiments pour *Iron Wolf*, par contre la malette "télécommande" pour le cap et la vitesse, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug dès qu'on la sort, elle met un cap complètement différent de l'actuel ou le dernier mis, ça vous le fait aussi?
> 
> J'ai testé une partie random en ligne.. mais aucune coordination :/ faut que je teste avec des canards


Ouais, la télécommande m'a aussi l'air foireuse dans la version actuelle.
Dis quand t'es dispo, et il y aura potentiellement d'autres joueurs d'ici.

Sinon lundi c'était encore bien sympa la soirée Pavlov. Pounure déconne pas mal sur le chat vocal, mais avec Nodulle ils nous ont explosé au mode Gun Game. En TTT, à un moment je me suis bien fait mystifier aussi… Par ailleurs, on est arrivé au boss dans le mode zombie Mansion.

----------


## Pounure

Rendez vous lundi prochain pour la revanche  :haha:

----------


## Hideo

Haha yes, le mode Gun Game sur une map de 20m2 ca forge  :^_^: 
La prochaine fois qu'on est 8-10, le TTT sera de mise et j'ai bien envie de voir ce que le mode Prison Break propose. 
Les 10€ les plus rentables que j'ai balance dans la VR.

A Lundi prochain  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

> Rendez vous lundi prochain pour la revanche


Préviens tes voisins pour la prochaine !  ::trollface::

----------


## cybercouf

si quelqu'un est dispo ce soir (voir demain) pour du Iron Wolf faites signe  :;):  (ou sur le chat Steam CanardVR)

----------


## 564.3

> si quelqu'un est dispo ce soir (voir demain) pour du Iron Wolf faites signe  (ou sur le chat Steam CanardVR)


Ce soir c'est bon pour moi, genre à 21h. Faut penser à s'ajouter en amis sur Steam pour pouvoir lancer une instance privée.

----------


## cybercouf

> Ce soir c'est bon pour moi, genre à 21h. Faut penser à s'ajouter en amis sur Steam pour pouvoir lancer une instance privée.


Impec, si y'a d'autres moussaillons n'hésitez pas.
En attendant j'ai testé la mort par noyade à 300m de fond, plus d'air comprimé et la barre de plongée à fond en montée ne suffisait pas à remonter  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

On s'en est plutôt bien sortis sur Iron Wolf ce soir.

- 1ère session (en medium): on se fait quelques cibles faciles, puis ça part vite en vrilles suite à un bombardement. Nodulle et cybercouf sont morts en sauvant le sous-marin, que j'arrive à ramener à la base. Ils réapparaissent mais il y a un bug, la vision en noir et blanc reste.

- 2e session (en easy): on cartonne quelques cibles faciles puis on se fait un destroyer. Plus beaucoup de torpilles ni de diesel, mais le retours à la base est difficile. On se fait malmener par des groupes de destroyers, pour finir par se planquer à 125m de profondeur tout éteint avec 25% de batterie et 10% de coque. Ça passe, et on arrive ensuite à rentrer à la base.

Encore une très bonne expérience, et on maitrise un peu mieux les ficelles du métier  :;):

----------


## Medjes

Pouet. 

Est ce que ça iron wolf ou star trek ce soir ? Pour savoir si je bloque ma soirée, ou si je vais faire un tour en ludothèque ?

----------


## vectra

En WE tout le WE, perso...
Et j'avoue qu'avec Asgard de sorti, j'ai du mal à être dispo.
C'est trop bien  :Emo:

----------


## 564.3

> Est ce que ça iron wolf ou star trek ce soir ? Pour savoir si je bloque ma soirée, ou si je vais faire un tour en ludothèque ?


Je suis dispo pour Iron Wolf (j'ai pas Star Trek) ce soir ou demain (aprem/soir).

----------


## cybercouf

ce soir pourquoi pas (sur IronWolf, je n'ai pas StarTrek)

----------


## 564.3

Y en a qui étaient chauds pour faire du Payday 2 aussi, on verra comme ça se goupille. Les deux jeux sont à 4 max, de toute façon.

Dans Iron Wolf hier soir on a pas mal galéré contre 2 destroyers, le timing pour être prêt dans la fenêtre de tir est assez serré et pas grand chose peut être laissé au hasard. En plus ces enfoirés se synchronisent bien. Ça ira peut-être mieux avec le système d'upgrade dans le prochain patch, histoire d'avoir de la marge de batterie pour avoir un souci en moins.
En tous cas la fois précédente à 1 vs 3, on a bien fait de rester planqué  ::ninja::

----------


## cybercouf

oh et puis on était bien par 150m de fond toute lumières éteintes et sur les réserves  ::happy2:: 
j'ai aussi Payday2 mais encore jamais lancé, donc gros noob.

----------


## nodulle

Dispo ce soir mais plus en seconde partie de soirée.

----------


## 564.3

Pour ma part finalement ça sera une tisane et au lit, j'ai commencé à avoir un gros coup de mou cet aprem…  ::|:

----------


## septicflesh

J'ai retrouvé ma pièce de 2m/2.50 je suis paré pour du pavlov lundi ^^
( au passage ça risque d'etre ma derniere session apres je m'en vais en formation loin de chez moi,je ne pourrais plus jouer le lundi soir  ::(: )

----------


## Pounure

Salut les gars
bon je suis pas là ce lundi, je dois descendre à marseille...
mais est ce qu'on se prendrait pas PAYDAY2 à 5 euros ?.... faut qu'on le tente celui là !

----------


## cybercouf

plus que 7h pour l'avoir à ce prix!

----------


## Oyooh

Pour ma part, j'ai craqué sur le bundle complet (18€ pour le jeu et l'ensemble des DLC).
Je suis chaud pour braquer!

----------


## Pounure

ah moi j'ai fait la pince j'ai pris celui a 5 euros

on verra si je regrette...ou pas !

----------


## Rodwin

Merci pour hier, c'était super !

----------


## cybercouf

Bonne petite partie d'IronWolf avec Medjes ce soir, on à réussi à finir 2 destroyeurs en surface au gros canon  ::lol:: , plus de torpilles, et 0% de coque après les avoir coulé. Le retour au port était plus que bienvenu  ::happy2::

----------


## Medjes

Oui, pas mal du tout! 
Bonne coordination, 4 marchands, 3 destroyers, dont en effet, 2 finis au canon...

----------


## nodulle

Toujours du Pavlov ce soir ou on se tente autre chose ?

----------


## Rodwin

Pas dispo perso !

----------


## Pounure

Alors vous avez testé Payday???

Sinon ya une nouvelle version de pavlov depuis aujourd'hui :

Patch Notes

- Added zombies
- Added Killhouse offline map/mode
- Added Hunt offline mode
- Added Siberia & Container Yard maps
- Added coop lobbies
- Added voice over tutorial
- Added anti-cheat
- Revamped Datacenter models
- Improved game mode filtering
- Improved overall performance

- Fixed knives in general
- Fixed hand animation glitches
- Fixed several server crashes

Donc ya maintenant un vrai mode zombie : A TESTER !!

----------


## Medjes

Payday....bof. Perso, j'ai testé 10 minutes, et hop désinstallé.

----------


## Pounure

C'était mal fait? nul ?

----------


## Medjes

Bah... c'est loin d'etre aussi immersif au final que le jeu classique je trouve.

----------


## Hideo

On s'est fait une mission avec Nodule et Rodwin. J'ai trouve ca hyper immersif durant la premiere moitie pendant laquelle on s’infiltrait, j'etais vraiment dedans. 
Une fois l'alarme donnee ca devient du shoot assez bas du front mais c'est pas mieux en pancake de mon point de vue.

Je suis pour y jouer principalement en mode infiltration, quitte a recommencer. C'est extremement punitif mais du coup proportionnellement jouissif.

----------


## Rodwin

Promis, la prochaine fois on évite de planter le serveur pour finir la partie !

----------


## nodulle

Je trouve justement que l'adaptation est de bonne qualité. Par contre comparé à la version flat je n'en sais rien, je n'y ai joué qu'en VR...




> On s'est fait une mission avec Nodule et Rodwin.


C'était pas avec moi la dernière fois, j'étais parti me coucher !  ::):

----------


## Oyooh

C'étqit moi le 3eme laron. Et en effet, la partie infiltration était plus interessante. Après qu'on se soit fait grillés, c'était un peu n'imp'...

----------


## Rodwin

Payday2 est gratos ce week-end...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## septicflesh

Ce soir on se touche ensemble en VR ?

----------


## nodulle

Onward lundi soir ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Onward lundi soir ?


Ok, je devrais être là cette fois.

----------


## Hideo

Je devrais pouvoir etre dispo aussi, enfin  :;): 
Par contre ca sera mon premier contact avec Onward, ca va piquer.

----------


## Oyooh

Dispo pour Onward!

----------


## Ornithorix

Normalement je serai dispo ce soir aussi pour VR-iser. Vous vous retrouvez vers quelle heure sur Discord?

----------


## 564.3

> Normalement je serai dispo ce soir aussi pour VR-iser. Vous vous retrouvez vers quelle heure sur Discord?


À 21h, en général surtout sur le chat du groupe Steam, mais aussi dans un canal voix Discord vu qu'il y en a qui ont des problèmes sinon.

----------


## Rodwin

Dispo pour du Onward !
Je vous rejoindrai vers 21h30.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Je serai également partant pour ce soir.

----------


## nodulle

Super il y a un peu de monde, comme d'habitude rendez-vous sur le chat Steam CanardVR (voir l'op) pour les détails.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Je confirme je serai la pour 21h30  :;):

----------


## Rodwin

C'était bien sympa cette petite soirée Onward !

----------


## Pounure

Alors, il est bien ce onward ?? mieux que payday?? :D

----------


## nodulle

Oui c'était bien cool hier, merci à tous les canards d'avoir pu être présent !  ::):  Par contre on a encore besoin d'entrainement en co-op quand plusieurs escouades ennemies nous tombent sur le râble dès le points de spawn !  :Emo:  _Le fusil à pompe se vide très vite..._





> Alors, il est bien ce onward ?? mieux que payday?? :D


Mais rien à voir avec payday !  :Cell:

----------


## Oyooh

> Oui c'était bien cool hier, merci à tous les canards d'avoir pu être présent !  Par contre on a encore besoin d'entrainement en co-op quand plusieurs escouades ennemies nous tombent sur le râble dès le points de spawn !  _Le fusil à pompe se vide très vite..._


Il faut que je travaille mon lancé de grenades  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

> Alors, il est bien ce onward ?? mieux que payday?? :D


Je trouve qu'Onward est mieux foutu que Pavlov globalement, mais ce n'est pas le même type de jeu.
C'est plus lent et réaliste, la communication est plus importante, notamment parce qu'il n'y a pas de nametags ou autre pour savoir si le truc qui bouge c'est un pote ou pas.
À un moment sur la map du marché de nuit j'ai descendu un coéquipier parce que la dernière fois que j'avais regardé ma tablette j'ai cru qu'ils étaient de l'autre coté. Et on évite de parler parce que les ennemis trainent aussi dans les parages, c'est pas le moment de se faire repérer non plus.
Les pros utilisent mieux les formations et déplacements en escouade, faut dire que j'avais trop tendance à y aller bourrin. Après un respawn on est un peu désorganisés, même si c'est géré par vague.

J'aime bien ce jeu notamment pour l'ambiance, mais Pavlov c'est quand même plus "festif" avec du feu d'artifice de tripailles à tout va sans trop se poser de questions  ::ninja::

----------


## Ornithorix

Le jeu ne pardonne pas sur les dégat aussi. Une balle dans le pied est souvent fatale.  C'est plus réaliste que pavlov "coup de shotgun dans le bide et je suis toujours en vie".
Du coup la technique arrosage à l'américaine ca marche pas mal.

----------


## nodulle

On se refait une sortie sur Onward lundi soir ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> On se refait une sortie sur Onward lundi soir ?


Y a Pounure qui va faire la gueule  ::ninja:: 
Comme vous voulez, je devrais être dispo en tous cas.

----------


## Rodwin

Je serai dispo à priori

----------


## 564.3

Sinon je ne sais pas s'il y a du monde qui a Sprint Vector ou V-Racer, pour s'en faire un peu en multi.
C'est de la course avec des power-up et des armes, ça pourrait être sympa.

Par contre vaut mieux prévoir une douche après Sprint Vector  :Sweat: 
Et vaut mieux un peu s'entrainer avant, au moins pour savoir doser l'effort et pas se foutre dans le rouge pour rien (ça ne sert à rien, faut surtout avoir le geste et le timing).
D'ailleurs faudrait que je le relance, ça fait longtemps que j'y ai pas joué…

----------


## Darth

Y'a des gens dispo en matinée ou debut d'aprem pour de la VR ?

----------


## Rodwin

Rechargez vos batteries, nettoyez vos casques, Onward commence dans moins d'une heure pour les plus motivés !

----------


## 564.3

> Rechargez vos batteries, nettoyez vos casques, Onward commence dans moins d'une heure pour les plus motivés !


Faut que je finisse ma gamelle surtout  ::): 
Sinon pour info je compte faire comme la dernière fois, arrêter pas trop après 23h. Y en a qui se lèvent tôt (ou qui ont plus besoin de dormir)  ::zzz::

----------


## Kira

\o/ Motivé et ready. Ca se passe ou? Je veux dire, on se contacte comment?

----------


## nodulle

En général on se rejoint sur le chat du groupe steam vr pour les détails et on utilise discord pour le vocal (voir le premier post du topic)

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Voici le lien du chat du groupe CPCVR 
https://steamcommunity.com/groups/CPCVR/members/

----------


## septicflesh

Ce soir on fait du pavlov on est deja deux avec nodule ^^

----------


## 564.3

> Ce soir on fait du pavlov on est deja deux avec nodule ^^


Ton PC marche encore ?

En tous cas c'était bien la foire à la tripaille hier soir. Lors du gun game, la carte datacenter reste la meilleur du jeu je trouve, avec son level design bien pensé et toutes les vitres à péter.

Bizarre le problème sur les serveurs européens, mais on le saura pour la prochaine fois et c'était quand même cool de jouer avec des anglophones.

----------


## Rodwin

C'était cool de jouer avec vous aussi !

----------


## Pounure

On a des nouvelles de sceptic flesh??? il a fuit dès qu'il a vu les zombies

on s'est régalé sur la map des zombies elle était au top

----------


## 564.3

> on s'est régalé sur la map des zombies elle était au top


Peut-être un peu trop de zombies vers la fin. Je n'étais plus trop sur si je tirais sur un zombie ou sur une reprojection de son image.
Je crois que mon PC a eu encore plus chaud que moi, j'ai préféré me sacrifier sous les coups pour le sauver.

----------


## Hideo

Je viens d'upgrade sur du Rift S, j'ai bien envie benchmark ca un peu  ::trollface::

----------


## Oyooh

Présent ce soir!

----------


## nodulle

Yes, du Pavlov comme d'hab ?  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Chaud, pas encore teste la maj Zombie ca me tente bien.

----------


## septicflesh

je suis present mais je vous avoue que le mode zombie ce n'est pas trop mon truc  ::wacko::

----------


## 564.3

Je serais aussi là, ça me changera du tir au pigeon dans Boneworks. Par contre ça risque d'être moi le pigeon  ::ninja:: 




> je suis present mais je vous avoue que le mode zombie ce n'est pas trop mon truc


Quand y en a un ça va, c'est quand il y en a plusieurs que ça pose des problèmes  ::trollface:: 
On était sur une map assez chargée la dernière fois, sans compter les anglophones et les écrans géants avec les lignes de debug qui défilent, ça n'aide pas.

Au final on n'a pas testé le truc pour jouer avec les zombies officiels sur n'importe quelle map, faudra voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## nodulle

> Au final on n'a pas testé le truc pour jouer avec les zombies officiels sur n'importe quelle map, faudra voir ce que ça donne.


Le problème c'est qu'il faut le faire depuis un lobby coop qui est limité qu'à 4 joueurs... ::|:

----------


## 564.3

> Le problème c'est qu'il faut le faire depuis un lobby coop qui est limité qu'à 4 joueurs...


Ah ok, je croyais que c'était juste limité à 4 sur la carte officielle.

----------


## Hideo

Avec les anciennes Z, un peu de gun game et de deathmatch on devrait avoir notre compte  :;):

----------


## Pounure

Hello
y'en a qui jouent ce soir ?
ya une nouvelle map zombie de killerjim (celui qui fait des reprises de map COD) elle a l'air cool

----------


## Hideo

Si y'a quelques canards de motives pourquoi pas  ::):  

D'ailleurs si y'a des nouveaux possesseurs de casque, hesitez pas a join tout se passera bien  :;):  
Et Pavlov est a -40%

J'ai mis a jour la  collection CPC , vire les maps qu'on a termine et rajoute les derniers trucs a la mode (Zombies / CTF / King of the hill).
Si j'ai bien compris faut re-actualiser votre abonnement a la liste si vous voulez etre a jour.

----------


## nodulle

Dispo également !  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

Justement je suis chaud aussi histoire de feter la nouvelle année en VR (meme si le nouvel an c'est que mardi soir :D)

----------


## Pounure

> Si y'a quelques canards de motives pourquoi pas  
> 
> D'ailleurs si y'a des nouveaux possesseurs de casque, hesitez pas a join tout se passera bien  
> Et Pavlov est a -40%
> 
> J'ai mis a jour la  collection CPC , vire les maps qu'on a termine et rajoute les derniers trucs a la mode (Zombies / CTF / King of the hill).
> Si j'ai bien compris faut re-actualiser votre abonnement a la liste si vous voulez etre a jour.


C'est pas MAJ j'ai l'impression, ya que les vieilles maps

met celle la (killerjim)
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...49&searchtext=

nouvelle minecraft zombie :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...42&searchtext=

une autre zombie pas mal noté
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...03&searchtext=

enfin breeef on va TOUT TESTER !!!!! :D

----------


## Hideo

Mhh pourtant je vois bien les deux premieres que tu as listes dedans. 

J'ai ajoute la troisieme, tu me diras si tu vois l'update.
Meme pour ceux qui l'ont deja follow, il faut probablement cliquer sur "subscribe to all" pour que ca DL chez vous. 
Ca a du sens, si j'ajoute tous les items du workshop et que ca vous les dl sans rien vous demander c'pas normal.

----------


## Pounure

Hello
déso pour hier, vraiment trop la gerbe

vous avez trouvé des maps sympa ??

----------


## Hideo

Y'a pas de soucis, surtout quand on parle de la VR.

On a just test le mod offi des Z, on a fait un genocide avec Nodulle tout en discutant c'est rigolo  :^_^: 
Pas certain qu'on ait encore beaucoup de maps Z tres interessantes a tester. Mais y'a encore quelques mods qu'on a pas essaye comme le CTF ou le King of the Hill.

----------


## Canarmageddon

Hello les canards, j'ai aquis un Rift S ,j'ai une 1070 et un MP600 de 1To pour m'enjailler comme il faut en VR, et j'ai craqué pour asgard et je m'était pris robot recall & lone echo pour le lol, après je me dis qu'un shooter ce serais bien ce qui me ferais plaisir car j'ai bien envie de faire piou piou moi aussi mais en plus réaliste et en coop si possible, j'ai vu quelques titres qui me tentent, parmis eux Pavlov, Boneworks, ONWARD , arizona sunshine, superhot , serious sam VR... et tant d'autres...

et à vrai dire je sais pas trop sur quoi partir tant j'aurais envie de tous les prendre...mais bon j'aimerais me cantonner à 1 ou 2 max vous me conseilleriez quoi en ce début d'année 2020 ? 

PS:me recommandez pas ALYX , j'ai déjà préco ^^

autre petit truc que j'aimerais vous demander (aux possesseurs de rift S) vous mettez des piles rechargeables dans vos manettes? quel capa? 2000mah? nan paske bon, la VR d'accord, mais c'est pas très écolo tout ça..., chez Facebook "un petit geste pour la planète" pour eux on dirais que c'est ça  :Fuck: ... du coup je veux m'y mettre sérieusement au rechargeable.

----------


## nodulle

Les grosses soirées canard se font surtout sur Pavlov ou Onward.  ::):

----------


## Canarmageddon

> Les grosses soirées canard se font surtout sur Pavlov ou Onward.


d'acc merci du tuyau, le trailer de bonework m'avais bien plu aussi, ya du multi au menu?

je pense que PAVLOV & Onward ce sera fait dès que je rentre ce soir, les trailers ont fini de me convaincre... pis bon à 20-25 boules le jeu ya moyen que je craque et que j'en prenne davantage mais je veux éviter de trop faire fumer la CB pour des jeux auquels je jouerais certainement beaucoup moins dès Avril...

----------


## nodulle

> d'acc merci du tuyau, le trailer de bonework m'avais bien plu aussi, ya du multi au menu?


Nope.

Avant Pavlov était à 10 balles et pour ce prix c'était carrément donné ! Maintenant il est un peu plus chère mais vaut toujours le coup surtout que maintenant le type n'est plus tout seul, ils sont une douzaine pour bosser dessus. On se fend la gueule assez souvent dessus avec les canards sur les modes zombies !

----------


## Pounure

Pavlov bien sur !!!!

----------


## Pounure

Nouveau mod pavlov "the hidden" : 1 monstre avec des pouvoirs VS les autres
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...68&searchtext=
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...43&searchtext=

----------


## Sheraf

> Nouveau mod pavlov "the hidden" : 1 monstre avec des pouvoirs VS les autres
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...68&searchtext=
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...43&searchtext=


Putain The hidden, le jeu que je rêve tellement de voir en VR que j'hesite à le financer depuis mon 1er casque oculus devkit1!

----------


## Hideo

:Bave:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Oh punaise The Hidden en VR !!!! Faut que je le teste.

----------


## Sheraf

Ce soir y a des gens chaud?
J'ai enfin retrouvé ma connexion, je peux jouer!

----------


## nodulle

Désolé trop tard pour moi.

Par contre réserve ton lundi soir !  ::):

----------


## Sheraf

Ok!

----------


## 564.3

Je vais aussi tenter d'être là lundi soir pour tester ça.
D'ailleurs, ça se joue à combien ?

Sinon ça me fait un peu penser au mode asymétrique d'Onward où un joueur avait une sorte de super ninja avec un couteau et y avait de la brume.
C'était à l'époque où ils lançaient des modes de jeu temporaires, je n'ai pas vérifié si c'est de nouveau dispo maintenant, mais c'était bien sympa.

----------


## Hideo

Demain ? 

On a un nouveau mode a tester et pis y'a p'tet des nouvelles tetes de dispo apres la vague de nowel ? Viendez on va s'amuser  ::trollface::

----------


## nodulle

Yes du Pavlov demain !  ::): 

Hideo, tu n'as pas ajouté les nouvelles map The Hidden ? Je ne les vois pas dans la liste.

----------


## Hideo

Ahhh nan, bon reflexe je fais ca desuite.

Edit : wouala ! Y'en a pour 800 mo visiblement.

----------


## septicflesh

Je vais voir si je serais là, j'ai chopé un mal de crane depuis ce week end...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hideo

Je suis chaud mais je vais p'tet avoir l'occaz de jouer avec un poto du coup je passe vers 20h prendre la temperature et puis j'avise  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis chaud mais je vais p'tet avoir l'occaz de jouer avec un poto du coup je passe vers 20h prendre la temperature et puis j'avise


C'est plutôt 21h en général, non ?
En tous cas c'est ce que je vise là.

----------


## Oyooh

Pour les prochaines sessions Pavlov, ça pourrait être sympa du Gun Game sur des maps de Goldeneye.
Il y en a 6 qui ont été portées, si on ne compte pas les doublons: https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/...eadytouseitems

----------


## Pounure

Yes goldeneye ont l'air trop cool !
Sinon, ya un mod qui vient de sortir, le mod "infection"
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...91&searchtext=
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...36&searchtext=
à tester !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
+

un nouveau mod RP (jaime pas trop mais c'est interessant) qui est sorti
https://www.reddit.com/r/PavlovGame/...gether_nicely/

----------


## Hideo

J'ai ajoute pas mal de map de Golden Eye, ajoute les maps infestation, une CTF, une King Of The Hill et vire quelques maps qu'on a deja retournees.

Faudra probablement repasser sur la collec' pour vous re-abonner a tout ca. 
Sorry pour le faux bond hier, vous avez teste le mod Hidden ?

----------


## 564.3

Pour l'histoire des controleurs Index et le mapping du saut en mode "prop hunt", en fait j'étais passé sur le profil par défaut pour gauchers sans faire exprès (Pavlov propose 2 configs par défaut). Bizarrement il n'y a pas le problème du saut mappé sur trigger dans ce cas.
À l'occase faudra que je compare les configs. Peut-être en faisant une simple duplication, les configs custom ont l'air stockées dans C:\Users\$user\Documents\SteamVR\input
Hier on essayait de s'en partager une via le workshop mais ça n'avait pas l'air de marcher (ou y a un délais).

Sinon le mod Hidden est bien sympa je trouve. Septic rallait parce qu'il avait souvent le pompe, et on ne maitrise pas encore toutes les ficelles, mais ça a un bon potentiel.

On a grindé la fin de la carte Minecraft Oasis (un peu lourd les 35k pour la dernière porte), pour avoir un écran du genre "fin temporaire, en chantier"  :;): 
Sinon elle était pas mal, mais peut-être trop simple. Y a Pounin et Septic qui se tiraient dans les pattes pour s'occuper…
Peut-être à refaire quand elle sera finie et rééquilibrée.

----------


## Canarmageddon

Salut les Canards, j'ai installé Pavlol avec un pote on s'est tapé quelques barres de rire sur des maps cool (genre nuke town/wasteland) dans des mods de jeu divers et variés, et je suis tombé sur ça :

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/noO1r

et on à cherché ou se trouve cette map mais on à pas trouvé, on à eu qu'une map avec des hangards à avions +/- futuristes (Spaceforce) quelqu'un saurais ou on peux trouver ça (celle du lien ci dessus)?

autrement je me tournes vers vous , si vous aviez quelquepart une liste des maps qui vous semblent "incontournables" à DL ça m'intéresserais...

PS:je viens de me faire une petite sélection de 14 map sur le workshop ça me conforterais / prioriserais les DL de ce soir  :;):

----------


## 564.3

> autrement je me tournes vers vous , si vous aviez quelquepart une liste des maps qui vous semblent "incontournables" à DL ça m'intéresserais...


En première page il y a un lien vers la liste d'Hideo qui nous sert de référence pour les soirées Pavlov (en général le lundi soir).
La dernière fois il y en a qui voulaient faire du Star Trek ce soir (ou à un autre moment ?).
Sinon parfois ça se décide sur le chat Steam (lien en première page aussi).

----------


## Pounure

Il joue ce soir le grand dadet ?

----------


## septicflesh

> Il joue ce soir le grand dadet ?


non je ne joues pas, je n'ai pas envie de te voir.......... ::P: 

Oué je viens mais n'ayant pas eu internet hier et aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que mon debit n'est opti...je vais essayer mais je ne promets rien ^^

----------


## Pounure

Ca manquait un peu de ZOMBIE hier vous en pensez quoi

----------


## Pounure

QQun a testé seriosu sam 3? ca pourrait etre cool en coop (il coute 5 euros)

----------


## 564.3

> QQun a testé seriosu sam 3? ca pourrait etre cool en coop (il coute 5 euros)


Ouais je me suis fait la campagne en VR et c'est bien sympa, même si ça a vieilli (surtout le début dans les immeubles avec des textures bien crades).
C'est le genre arcade avec des spawn fixes, y aller avec méthode et connaitre les niveaux aide pas mal. L'avantage c'est que quand on crève, il y a une progression naturelle jusqu'à ce que ça passe.

Selon ce que je vois sur le net, on peut faire la compagne en coop jusqu'à 16 (ça doit être un beau bordel). Doit falloir passer le jeu en méga hard.
Il y a du PvP aussi, pour ceux qui trouvent que dans Pavlov le gungame dans la petite map avec les containers c'est pas assez bourrin  ::ninja:: 

Et il est cross-play écran/VR. Par contre on se fait peut-être défoncer en VR, par rapport à des mecs qui ont la sensibilité de la souris au taquet. Mais doit pas y avoir grand monde sur les serveurs, j'ai pas testé le multi.

En tous cas je suis chaud pour y jouer.

Edit: pour les mods faut passer par Serious Sam Fusion. C'est une sorte de logiciel supplémentaire qui unifie des fonctions de SS1, SS2 et SS3
https://steamcommunity.com/app/564310/workshop/

Pour le coop il y a potentiellement des campagnes de fan, notamment. À voir jusqu'à quel point c'est équilibré.

Il y en a qui ont fait un remake de Duke Nukem 3D, faudra que je teste ça à l'occase

----------


## Pounure

Chaud pour le prendre aussi, il coute 5 euros dlcompare

d'autres sont chauds ???

----------


## Hideo

Je l'ai dans un coin de ma lib, ca peut se reinstaller

----------


## Pounure

> Ouais je me suis fait la campagne en VR et c'est bien sympa, même si ça a vieilli (surtout le début dans les immeubles avec des textures bien crades).
> C'est le genre arcade avec des spawn fixes, y aller avec méthode et connaitre les niveaux aide pas mal. L'avantage c'est que quand on crève, il y a une progression naturelle jusqu'à ce que ça passe.
> 
> Selon ce que je vois sur le net, on peut faire la compagne en coop jusqu'à 16 (ça doit être un beau bordel). Doit falloir passer le jeu en méga hard.
> Il y a du PvP aussi, pour ceux qui trouvent que dans Pavlov le gungame dans la petite map avec les containers c'est pas assez bourrin 
> 
> Et il est cross-play écran/VR. Par contre on se fait peut-être défoncer en VR, par rapport à des mecs qui ont la sensibilité de la souris au taquet. Mais doit pas y avoir grand monde sur les serveurs, j'ai pas testé le multi.
> 
> En tous cas je suis chaud pour y jouer.
> ...


bon je l'ai acheté 6euro et quelques
EDIT : je crois que je me suis fait baiser j'ai acheter Serious sam 3 BFE mais ya pas écrit VR dans le titre...

On peut jouer en coop ca a l'air sympa ce DUKE NUKE
d'ailleurs ya plein de mods qui ont l'air bien
http://www.croteam.com/serious-sam-fusion-red-day/

----------


## 564.3

> bon je l'ai acheté 6euro et quelques
> EDIT : je crois que je me suis fait baiser j'ai acheter Serious sam 3 BFE mais ya pas écrit VR dans le titre...


Ah ouais, c'est des jeux différents.
En tous cas 5-6€ c'est son prix en période de soldes https://isthereanydeal.com/game/seri...vrbfe/history/




> On peut jouer en coop ca a l'air sympa ce DUKE NUKE
> d'ailleurs ya plein de mods qui ont l'air bien
> http://www.croteam.com/serious-sam-fusion-red-day/


L'auteur du mod D3D dit quand même qu'il y a potentiellement des problèmes avec des scripts intégrés au niveaux quand on joue en multi. Même s'il essaie de faire au mieux pour que ça ne bug pas, c'est prévu à la base pour être joué en solo.

Enfin, il y a déjà les niveaux fournis avec à faire. Il m'a fallu en gros 11h en solo.

----------


## Pounure

> Ah ouais, c'est des jeux différents.
> En tous cas 5-6€ c'est son prix en période de soldes https://isthereanydeal.com/game/seri...vrbfe/history/
> 
> 
> 
> L'auteur du mod D3D dit quand même qu'il y a potentiellement des problèmes avec des scripts intégrés au niveaux quand on joue en multi. Même s'il essaie de faire au mieux pour que ça ne bug pas, c'est prévu à la base pour être joué en solo.
> 
> Enfin, il y a déjà les niveaux fournis avec à faire. Il m'a fallu en gros 11h en solo.


C'est quand même des escrocs ca m'a un peu dégouté cette histoire
bon faut que je teste ONWARD ...

----------


## Hideo

Refund ?

----------


## Pounure

> Refund ?


je l'ai acheté sur une plateforme pas chere 
jai mongolisé tant pis

----------


## 564.3

Ouais c'est ballot, il est en soldes à 5.54€ sur Steam là.

----------


## Pounure

haha oui !!! je l'ai pris du coup :D

----------


## septicflesh

Donc si je comprends bien lundi soir vous partez sur serious sam ? 
Tant pis pour moi ;(

----------


## 564.3

C'est pas dit, ça pourrait être un autre jour.

Sinon pour te motiver à lacher 5€, un de mes morceaux préférés de l'OST
(un peu les grosses ficelles, mais ça passe bien)

----------


## septicflesh

Faire rage pounure alias pounin1375 c'est quand meme super marrant sur Serious Sam 3: BFE  ::P: 
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/541600695

----------


## 564.3

Au final on n'a même pas fini ce mode de jeu correctement, il devait rester des monstres quelque part.

Sinon c'est bien bourrin, et ça change des modes zombie de Pavlov.
En coop il y a 3 modes qui suivent la campagne (1 vie par personne, 3 vies pour le groupe, respawn illimité) et 1 mode survie avec plusieurs cartes.
Sur la campagne il y a des passages plus ou moins sympa à faire en coop je pense, faut bien sélectionner.

En versus on n'a testé que le mode hunter, où il semblerait que le but soit de tuer plus de monstres que les autres, mais on n'a pas fini.
Et un coup de deathmatch.
Il y a quelques autres modes qui sont probablement plus intéressants.

Sinon ça reste un portage d'un jeu sur écran assez ancien, la représentation des joueurs reste basique. En plus le netcode n'a pas l'air au top.

----------


## Pounure

> Au final on n'a même pas fini ce mode de jeu correctement, il devait rester des monstres quelque part.
> 
> Sinon c'est bien bourrin, et ça change des modes zombie de Pavlov.
> En coop il y a 3 modes qui suivent la campagne (1 vie par personne, 3 vies pour le groupe, respawn illimité) et 1 mode survie avec plusieurs cartes.
> Sur la campagne il y a des passages plus ou moins sympa à faire en coop je pense, faut bien sélectionner.
> 
> En versus on n'a testé que le mode hunter, où il semblerait que le but soit de tuer plus de monstres que les autres, mais on n'a pas fini.
> Et un coup de deathmatch.
> Il y a quelques autres modes qui sont probablement plus intéressants.
> ...


ouai bon c'est un peu merdeux faut avouer !

Sceptic tu choisis en vidéo les seules 2 minutes où tu m'as fraggué.... la map d'après tu faisais moins le malin  ::siffle::

----------


## septicflesh

> ouai bon c'est un peu merdeux faut avouer !
> 
> Sceptic tu choisis en vidéo les seules 2 minutes où tu m'as fraggué.... la map d'après tu faisais moins le malin


Heu normal c'est un jeu avec plein de bug je ne pouvais plus bouger, preuve a l'appui  ::): . Et franchement heureusement que tu arrivais a me buter alors que je ne bouger pas..t'imagine la honte sinon ? :haha:

----------


## Pounure

> Heu normal c'est un jeu avec plein de bug je ne pouvais plus bouger, preuve a l'appui . Et franchement heureusement que tu arrivais a me buter alors que je ne bouger pas..t'imagine la honte sinon ?


Menteur  ::siffle::

----------


## nodulle

Bon alors, Pavlov ou Onward ce soir ?

----------


## Pounure

> Bon alors, Pavlov ou Onward ce soir ?


ou Star trek   :haha:

----------


## septicflesh

Le probleme de star trek c'est le nombre de personne qui est limité a 4.

Par contre si tu as onward ordure....(pounure) go te faire les fesses la dessus  ::): 

Edit si on est pas beaucoup pourquoi pas allez sur du star trek  ::):

----------


## Pounure

Pas mal onward ! mais ya des petits bugs (genre mon arme qui "bouge")

mais pas mal pas mal ! a refaire

----------


## 564.3

C'est bizarre ton histoire d'arme qui bouge, je me rappelle pas avoir eu ça.

Certaines cartes d'Onward gagneront pas mal d'intérêt (pour les snipers) quand on aura des casques au moins du niveau du HP Reverb avec en plus un rendu foveal basé sur de l'eye tracking.
Faudra que je fasse quelques tests et mesures de perf à l'occase, voir ce qui plafonne et si je peux monter le supersampling.

Le feeling des impacts qu'on reçoit est mieux foutu que dans Pavlov, mais ce dernier a des effets de dégât sur les autres plus cools/gores.

----------


## Pounure

> C'est bizarre ton histoire d'arme qui bouge, je me rappelle pas avoir eu ça.
> 
> Certaines cartes d'Onward gagneront pas mal d'intérêt (pour les snipers) quand on aura des casques au moins du niveau du HP Reverb avec en plus un rendu foveal basé sur de l'eye tracking.
> Faudra que je fasse quelques tests et mesures de perf à l'occase, voir ce qui plafonne et si je peux monter le supersampling.
> 
> Le feeling des impacts qu'on reçoit est mieux foutu que dans Pavlov, mais ce dernier a des effets de dégât sur les autres plus cools/gores.


Ouai elle bougeait sur l'écran vraiment bizarre. Je me dis que c'est peut être le "stock" réel que j'ai qui bouche la vision (jai pas l'habitude de l'utiliser)

Sinon il a quoi de spécial ce HP REVERB ?

----------


## Hideo

Il me semble avoir vu une option a activer pour l'utilisation d'un stock, faudra que t'aille y jeter un oeil. 

Pour le Reverb, sa resolution qui rend tout plus lisible.

----------


## Pounure

> Il me semble avoir vu une option a activer pour l'utilisation d'un stock, faudra que t'aille y jeter un oeil. 
> 
> Pour le Reverb, sa resolution qui rend tout plus lisible.


oki pour le reverb. les critiques du casque sur amazon sont pourries


sinon :

https://steamcommunity.com/app/49624...3292777559096/

à tester

----------


## 564.3

> oki pour le reverb. les critiques du casque sur amazon sont pourries


Sa principale qualité est la résolution de l'écran, mais le reste n'est pas top. Faut vraiment vouloir les pixels en plus, et avoir un GPU de brute pour bien les exploiter.
C'est pour ça que je parlais au futur, faut que le reste s'améliore aussi.

----------


## nodulle

On part sur quoi ce soir ? Une nouvelle fois sur Onward ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> On part sur quoi ce soir ? Une nouvelle fois sur Onward ?


Comme vous voulez, Onward, Pavlov ou autre chose.
Sauf Star Trek vu que je l'ai pas, mais si vous êtes motivés ça ne me gène pas d'aller me faire du zombie dans TWD:S&S pendant ce temps.

----------


## septicflesh

> Comme vous voulez, Onward, Pavlov ou autre chose.
> Sauf Star Trek vu que je l'ai pas, mais si vous êtes motivés ça ne me gène pas d'aller me faire du zombie dans TWD:S&S pendant ce temps.


mais non on veut jouer avec toi nous  ::lol::

----------


## Ornithorix

Il y a une session vr canardesque ce soir?

----------


## nodulle

Aucune idée, c'est un peu amorphe ces temps ci. La période est propice aux virus, les gens sont surement cloués au lit. Pour ma part comme je l'ai dis sur le chat du groupe, je ne suis pas sûr d'être dispo ou alors plus tard que d'habitude.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai un virus qui s'appel BelleMamanQuiSkouatePendantUnMoisNus, c'est assez violent. 
Encore deux petites semaines et je devrais etre de retour sur pied  :;):

----------


## 564.3

Et y en a peut-être qui sont en train de tester la résistance de leurs genoux sur les pistes de ski. C'est les vacances scolaires par ici.
Sinon je suis dispo ce soir, mais un peu amorphe aussi. Déjà faut que je mange.

----------


## Canarmageddon

> J'ai un virus qui s'appel BelleMamanQuiSkouatePendantUnMoisNus, c'est assez violent. 
> Encore deux petites semaines et je devrais etre de retour sur pied


c'est le mois et la belle doche qui sont "Nus" ? C'est Violent comme tu dis... mais en fait nan je veux pas savoir finalement  ::trollface:: 

perso je suis parfois dispo le WE (sam&dim aprèm) pour ceux qui jouent à Pavlov, j'ai que ça... mais j'ai installé pas mal de maps et je les ai testé avec un pote mais bon à 2 c'est moins marrant... ça nous à permis de nous habituer toutefois à dégommer du bot à la chaine, ce qui constitue un bon apprentissage du jeu (amha) j'essayerais de topper un discord si vous avez ça...

----------


## 564.3

> perso je suis parfois dispo le WE (sam&dim aprèm) pour ceux qui jouent à Pavlov, j'ai que ça... mais j'ai installé pas mal de maps et je les ai testé avec un pote mais bon à 2 c'est moins marrant... ça nous à permis de nous habituer toutefois à dégommer du bot à la chaine, ce qui constitue un bon apprentissage du jeu (amha) j'essayerais de topper un discord si vous avez ça...


Pareil pour le WE, potentiellement dispo le samedi/dimanche aprem.

Faut plutôt essayer de faire bouger les gens ici ou sur le chat Steam sinon (voir OP). En tous cas chez moi Discord n'est lancé qu'au moment où on veut utiliser le chat vocal parce qu'il y en a qui ont des problèmes avec celui de Steam.

----------


## Pounure

des nouvelles map zombies a tester :

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1993136772
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...05&searchtext=

 ::):

----------


## Hideo

Et je viens de voir que le mec derriere le prop-hunt mod est en train de bosser sur l'ouverture du mod. 
Soon des prop-hunt ras la gueule  :Bave:

----------


## Pounure

hello,
y'en a qui jouent ce soir ?

----------


## Sheraf

Moi je suis chaud.

----------


## nodulle

Dispo aussi  ::):

----------


## Ornithorix

Je crois que je serai dispo aussi

----------


## Sheraf

Y en a qui veulent jouer à star trek avant que ça passe completement de mode?

Je l'ai acheté en promo j'ai jamais essayé.

edit: je me suis mis dans le discord je vais faire les tuto ou une partie solo.

----------


## Ornithorix

> Y en a qui veulent jouer à star trek avant que ça passe completement de mode?
> 
> Je l'ai acheté en promo j'ai jamais essayé.
> 
> edit: je me suis mis dans le discord je vais faire les tuto ou une partie solo.


J'aimerai bien en faire du star trek aussi, je ne l'ai testé qu'en solo. Hier soir on était en plein sur pavlov, faut trouver d'autre volontaire

----------


## Pounure

c'était pas mal quand même !

----------


## Ornithorix

Tres bonne la carte de goldneye et de la maison de la campagne de l4d

----------


## Pounure

> Tres bonne la carte de goldneye et de la maison de la campagne de l4d


ah oui facility de goldeneye était excellent
et la map de THE OFFICE aussi!!! :D

----------


## 564.3

Ouais très bonnes cartes pour le gun game, c'était bien fun. J'aime bien celles qu'on fait habituellement aussi, mais ça change.

Sinon j'ai quand même tendance à trouver qu'il manque quelque chose dans les modes zombie, je m'endors un peu sur mon flingue  ::ninja:: 
En tous cas les zombies officiels sont effectivement super bien animés, mais faudrait des objectifs un peu plus dynamiques que camper dans une pièce jusqu'à se faire déborder. J'ai un peu l'impression d'être un soldat de "they are billions".
Ceci dit sur la vague où on s'est fait débordé, j'étais resté scotché dans ce rôle plutôt qu'à chercher une solution de repli  ::|: 
Peu probable que ça aurait changé grand chose, mais bon…

----------


## Hideo

C'est ce que les types des maps "End Days" avaient essaye de faire au final. 
Si on est au moins 6 (3v3 ou 2v2v2) ca peut se relancer.

Moi j'aimerai bien qu'ils pondent des maps a objectifs. Mais j'imagine que c'est deja vachement plus complique a produite et niveau rejouabilite c'est pas forcement tiptop.

Pas eu d'update de Pavlov depuis Novembre, ca commence a faire long. 
J'imagine qu'ils bossent sur le portage Quest.

----------


## nodulle

Buter du zombie c'est rigolo mais si il n'y a pas plus de type d'ennemis, d'aléatoire ou d'objectif on s'ennuie assez vite c'est clair. C'est un peu ce qu'il y avait hier. C'est pour ça que j'aurais bien refait celle du manoir où il faut justement aller activer des boutons pour sortir et affronter le boss. Les End Days sont intéressantes mais j'aimerais bien avoir la même mais avec que du coop et un vrais objectif final à atteindre (pas simplement atteindre un certain nombre de point) !  ::): 

En gros il faudrait un Left 4 Dead VR !  ::w00t::

----------


## Hideo

+infinite pour un l4D.

Surv1v3 est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus pour le moment dans l'offre VR. 
Entre L4D et Onward. 

Mais il est un peu brute de décoffrage mais c'est de la mega bonne en coop, je l'ai ponse. Limite a 4 par contre.

----------


## Pounure

Hello,
ya des gens qui veulent jouer à qqchose ce soir ?

"Nouveautés" :
Map de left4dead2 sur pavlov zombies
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...66&searchtext=
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...80&searchtext= 

Une map ou appaarement le temps serait ralenti :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...41&searchtext=
ca doit filer la gerbe

----------


## nodulle

On peut tester ça ce soir oui !  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

Je lance parce que j'ai envie  ::): 
Qui serait chaud pour une partie de *Star Trek* VR cette semaine ?  jeudi soir   ::): 

Edit : 
- septicflesh
- nodulle
- Ornithorix 
- Wiotts

----------


## nodulle

Si il y a de la place pourquoi pas !  :;):

----------


## Ornithorix

Jeudi soir, je serai dispo  ::):

----------


## septicflesh

Allez encore un 4 eme pour jeudi soir et c'est good  ::):

----------


## wiotts

Aller, je veux bien du Star Trek, c'était sympa les cessions précédentes !

----------


## Pounure

pas sur d'être là, je me pointerai "au cas où"

n'oubliez pas Medjes !!!

----------


## septicflesh

> n'oubliez pas Medjes !!!



Medjes  c'est le gars qui dit a plusieurs reprise qu'il est là et qui ne vient pas ?  ::ninja:: 
De toute façon on est complet

- - - Mise à jour - - -

- nodulle
- Ornithorix
- Wiotts

Rendez vous jeudi 21h ..  ::):

----------


## Medjes

J'ai répondu hier soir sur le chan steam, mais bon, c'est point grave  ::):  

Bonne soirée !

----------


## septicflesh

> J'ai répondu hier soir sur le chan steam, mais bon, c'est point grave  
> 
> Bonne soirée !


oué effectivement mais wiott a été un peu plus rapide sur le forum..Mais comme je l'ai dit pounin sera surement là. Essaye de voir si tu ne peux pas prendre 2 autres personnes pour un second équipage  ::): 
.

----------


## Ornithorix

Super game de star trek VR hier, malgré mon retard à cause des problèmes techniques ... Je m'attendais pas à ce que le jeu soit à ce point violent sur ses scénarios: on est à 1v5 dans des situations pas facile, avec des objectif très limités dans le temps à accomplir. Je ne suis pas encore prêt d'être un bon capitaine dans ce jeu  ::): 

Pour info de mes problèmes technique si quelqu'un tombe sur les mêmes problèmes sur un htc vive pro:
Élément déclencheur: installation de uplay pour star trek VR
Conséquence: Voix robotique sur l'audio, et ensuite plus de son ni micro fonctionnel sur le casque VR (le son fonctionne correctement sur un autre périphérique)
Actions qui ont été effectuées qui ont a priori corrigé le problème: Mise à jour des driver nvidia, mise a jour des bases stations, débrancher le casque,redémarrer le pc, rebrancher le casque, refaire une configuration de pièce avec steam vr

----------


## nodulle

Du Pavlov ce soir ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Du Pavlov ce soir ?


Ça devrait être bon pour moi, ouais.

----------


## Hideo

Ahhh ca peut p'tet ce faire !
J'ai recup' l'espace, je fais ce que je peux pour pouvoir inc vers 21h30   ::):

----------


## nodulle

On commence avant mais vient quand tu peux !

----------


## Medjes

Ce soir 21h, Iron wolf pour aller leurs mettre une grosse torpille dans la poupe ! 

On est déjà 2, qui d'autre est branché ?

----------


## 564.3

> Ce soir 21h, Iron wolf pour aller leurs mettre une grosse torpille dans la poupe ! 
> 
> On est déjà 2, qui d'autre est branché ?


Je suis dispo, ça m'évitera d'enchainer HL:Alyx comme une brute  ::ninja::

----------


## Medjes

Et de 3, parfait !

----------


## pitmartinz

J'ai pas ce jeu, mais à terme (genre, bientôt), j'essaierai de vous rejoindre  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Sinon il y a eu une grosse mise à jour de Zomday qui vient de sortir d'EA.
Il est en soles à 6€ jusqu'au 3 avril, si ça tente du monde pour changer du mode zombie de Pavlov. C'est plus arcade, avec des bonus/argent à tours de bras (style les gerbe de machins fluo quand on butte un gros monstre), achat de matos, des boss.
Par contre je ne sais pas à combien de joueurs c'est limité, peut-être 4. Les avatars des autres joueurs ont toujours l'air aussi nazes.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai vu passer, a ce prix j'ai pris.

----------


## nodulle

On peut se le tenter oui. J'y ai jamais trop joué en plus. J'ai vu dans les commentaires qu'il est jouable à 8.

----------


## Darth

Bon j'ai craqué pour ironwolf, y'a encore des canards dessus qui se font des soirées ?

----------


## 564.3

> Bon j'ai craqué pour ironwolf, y'a encore des canards dessus qui se font des soirées ?


Plus trop en ce moment, on fait de la distanciation sociale en VR aussi dans le doute  ::ninja:: 

Sinon la dernière fois qu'on y avait joué on a notamment eu des problèmes de fuite électrique bizarre. J'ai pas encore cherché à quoi c'est du et s'il y a un workaround.
Et pas trouvé comment upgrader les batteries, à vérifier aussi.

Enfin tu peux déjà faire les tutos au moins pour savoir comment ça marche, et lances une ou plusieurs dates, on verra s'il y a du monde. Potentiellement je suis dispo sauf demain soir.

----------


## Darth

Vais déjà couler quelques fois et réviser mon teuton histoire de gueuler sur Hans et sa curywurst.

----------


## Hideo

Ca motive les troupes un petit Pavlov demain ?

----------


## nodulle

> Ca motive les troupes un petit Pavlov demain ?


Ça fait un petit moment alors pourquoi pas. Vers quelle heure ? 21h comme d'hab ?

----------


## Hideo

J'me rend compte que je pensais a lundi soir  :^_^: 

Je corrige :
Du coup Lundi 21h comme a l'ancienne ?  ::trollface::

----------


## nodulle

> J'me rend compte que je pensais a lundi soir 
> 
> Je corrige :
> Du coup Lundi 21h comme a l'ancienne ?


Haha ok pas de soucis, toujours dispo !  ::):

----------


## Oyooh

Dispo Lundi!
Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas touché à Pavlov.

----------


## 564.3

> Dispo Lundi!
> Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas touché à Pavlov.


Pareil, on va tous se faire fragger en cherchant des munitions à l'épaule…

----------


## nodulle

> Pareil, on va tous se faire fragger en cherchant des munitions à l'épaule…


 :^_^:  J'ai fait la même en faisant la MAJ de Boneworks !

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai fait la même en faisant la MAJ de Boneworks !


Ouais et la télékinésie qui ne marche pas pareil, c'est la foire. Plus rien ne fonctionne.
Bon par contre on peut faire des cascades et tabasser au CAC, ça fait du bien de temps en temps  :Bave: 
J'me suis fini des crablets et des zombs gris à grand coups de crosse de fusil dans la gueule, ça leur apprendra à faire les malins.

----------


## Hideo

Petit bump, ce soir soiree Pavlov a 21h  :Petit Viking: 

Si y'en a qui sont jamais venu et qui hesitent, viendez on fait principalement de la Coop ou mod de jeu rigolo comme Prop-Hunt/Gungame. Parfait pour une petite soiree en isolement  ::P: 
La liste avec les maps customs est en OP, et je vais en profiter pour aller checker voir si y'a du nouveau.

Edit : Aye, j'ai enlever quelques petites map qu'on a teste a pas particulièrement aime et ajoute quelques petites choses qui sont en haut du classement. 
Meme si vous vous etes deja inscrit a la liste, si vous voulez pre-load il faut se réinscrire pour mettre la liste a jour.

----------


## nodulle

J'ai repéré Nuketown Zombies (codz)
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1939310684

----------


## Hideo

C'est ajoute  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Chouette soirée comme d'hab  :;): 

Sinon vous avez un truc pour faire le ménage dans les cartes ?
J'hésite à tout virer et télécharger le pack Hideo.

Et il faudra penser à ajouter Shipment
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=974295170

----------


## Darth

Y'a des gens intéressés par du IronWolf cette semaine ? Genre jeudi 21h. J'ai pas encore poncé tous les postes, surtout les moteurs mais c'est en claquant quelques fusibles par 100m de fond qu'on apprend !

----------


## 564.3

> Jeudi soir y'a des gens intéressés par du IronWolf cette semaine ? Genre jeudi 21h. J'ai pas encore poncé tous les postes, surtout les moteurs mais c'est en claquant quelques fusibles par 100m de fond qu'on apprend !


Ouaip je suis dispo !
Faudra que je cherche un peu sur les pbs qu'on a eu la dernière fois d'ici là.

Quand tu fais tout disjoncter, t'as aussi la batterie qui continue de se vider quand même ?

----------


## Darth

J'ai jamais fait attention au battery drain vu mon faible temps de jeu. Pi surtout quand ça m'arrive c'est que j'ai quelques grenades sur la gueule et autre chose a regarder  ::ninja:: 

Vous vous organisez comment niveau audio ? In game Voice ou discord/mumble ?

----------


## 564.3

> J'ai jamais fait attention au battery drain vu mon faible temps de jeu. Pi surtout quand ça m'arrive c'est que j'ai quelques grenades sur la gueule et autre chose a regarder 
> 
> Vous vous organisez comment niveau audio ? In game Voice ou discord/mumble ?


Ça dépend des fois. À une époque on utilisait le système de Steam, puis plus souvent Discord.
Si tout le monde a le jeu sur Steam et pas de problèmes avec leur système audio, autant l'utiliser.

La VoIP de ce jeu marche plutôt bien, mais je ne crois pas que ça apporte vraiment quelque chose (localisation ou autre) par rapport à un système externe.
Par contre le défaut c'est qu'on perd contact avant de lancer ou lors des chargements.
Donc j'aurais plutôt tendance à utiliser un système externe.

Même dans nos soirées Pavlov on utilise Discord, alors que l'audio fait partie du gameplay (contact radio, son localisé donc c'est risqué de parler, etc).
Mais bon, on est plus là pour la déconne que pour s'entrainer comme des pros.

----------


## Darth

Faudra prevoir 5mn le temps de faire des tests audio, la derniere fois que j'ai utilisé le micro du rift s mes interlocuteurs disaient entendre une voix robotique.

Et Hans ! Achtung Grenade et version robotique c'est pas la classe

----------


## cybercouf

pourquoi pas IronWolf jeudi soir, ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas lancé

----------


## Darth

Plus y'a de monde, plus vite on coule !

----------


## Darth

Bon j'ai regardé le battery drain, pour moi c'est une feature. J'ai lancé plusieurs cas de figure et ce qu'il en ressort c'est que tant que le fusible n'est pas changé, la batterie part en court circuit et son niveau descend comme si tout était branché. A l'instant ou on remet le fusible, la descente s'arrête. Qu'on ait 10 trucs branchés avant ou deux au moment ou ça pete ne change rien, le court jus implique une descente rapide de la batterie.

Donc moralité en cas de coupure de jus, il faut changer le fusible illico, avant de s'occuper des interrupteurs et du main breaker. (et ensuite voir si on est pas a 200m de fond)

----------


## 564.3

> Bon j'ai regardé le battery drain, pour moi c'est une feature. J'ai lancé plusieurs cas de figure et ce qu'il en ressort c'est que tant que le fusible n'est pas changé, la batterie part en court circuit et son niveau descend comme si tout était branché. A l'instant ou on remet le fusible, la descente s'arrête. Qu'on ait 10 trucs branchés avant ou deux au moment ou ça pete ne change rien, le court jus implique une descente rapide de la batterie.
> 
> Donc moralité en cas de coupure de jus, il faut changer le fusible illico, avant de s'occuper des interrupteurs et du main breaker. (et ensuite voir si on est pas a 200m de fond)


Ok, en fait la dernière fois on était étonné que la batterie se vide aussi vite, mais je crois pas que des fusibles étaient grillés.
Et ensuite j'ai un peu joué en solo puis tenté de disjoncter manuellement (sans incident) et la batterie se vidait toujours vachement vite.

Sinon normalement j'ai repéré où c'était pour les upgrades de batteries & co.

Je vais refaire quelques tests d'ici ce soir.

----------


## Darth

Vu que j'ai 2h sur le jeu je te fais confiance pour organiser notre épopée sans trop racler les bernacles

----------


## 564.3

> Ok, en fait la dernière fois on était étonné que la batterie se vide aussi vite, mais je crois pas que des fusibles étaient grillés.
> Et ensuite j'ai un peu joué en solo puis tenté de disjoncter manuellement (sans incident) et la batterie se vidait toujours vachement vite.
> 
> Sinon normalement j'ai repéré où c'était pour les upgrades de batteries & co.
> 
> Je vais refaire quelques tests d'ici ce soir.


Bon je crois que j'ai compris, c'est seulement le "main breaker" qui est buggé. J'avais tendance à utiliser ça pour tout disjoncter d'un coup quand j'attends pépère collé au fond que les destroyers en aient marre de me chercher. Vaut mieux ne pas y toucher au final, de toute façon c'est mieux de désactiver les modules un par un histoire de garder la lumière, l'hydrophone et la carte au moins.

Sinon j'ai effectivement réussi à utiliser le système d'upgrade. J'me suis mis 6 modules de batteries à l'avant dernier tiers et upgradé le blindage. Y a des trucs je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est, mais c'est pas grave.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vu que j'ai 2h sur le jeu je te fais confiance pour organiser notre épopée sans trop racler les bernacles


Je sais pas si t'as raison de me faire confiance parce que je suis loin de maitriser toutes les ficelles, mais on verra comment ça se goupille  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Tant qu'on se tire pas dessus avec notre propre 88mm c'est qu'on est des bons.

Enfin je crois.

----------


## 564.3

> Tant qu'on se tire pas dessus avec notre propre 88mm c'est qu'on est des bons.
> 
> Enfin je crois.


Héhé en fait tu maitrises bien déjà  :;): 
Bon avec tout ça j'ai fait 3.4h d'Iron Wolf aujourd'hui, ça commence à rentrer aussi.

----------


## cybercouf

Darth machiniste en chef, il vous règle votre moteur au rpm près, et ne gaspille pas un Ampère!  :;): 



et pendant ce temps en salle de torpilles "les pieds dans l'eau"  ::rolleyes:: 




j'ai pas pu rester trop tard mais bien sympa, faudra tester en un peu plus dur que facile.

----------


## Darth

C'était une très bonne soirée, merci les gens !
Au moins je sais maintenant que je peux etre dans la salle des moteurs pendant une heure et demi sans tout faire claquer.
C'est un poste ingrat générateur d'acouphènes et de claustrophobie mais ô combien essentiel !

Par contre je suis pas foutu d'aligner une fregate malgré 8 torpilles. Donc la clairement je vaux pas une pine au périscope.

A refaire quand vous voulez !

----------


## Darth

Une soirée ironwolf jeudi y'a du monde ? Toujours 21h pour les partants

----------


## 564.3

> Une soirée ironwolf jeudi y'a du monde ? Toujours 21h pour les partants


Ok pour jeudi.

Sinon ce soir y a du monde pour du FPS (en général Pavlov) ?
J'aimerais bien re-tester Zomday, mais si quelqu'un ne l'a pas on se frag comme d'hab.

----------


## nodulle

Oui, motivé par un petit Pavlov ce soir. Ou un Zomday pour tester, si on est peu nombreux et que tout le monde l'a.

----------


## Hideo

Pas encore sur de ma dispo ce soir, je tiens au jus. 
Dans l'idee, chaud pour du Zomday ou fallback sur Pavlov  :;):

----------


## Darth

Pavlov c'est comment niveau cinétose ? Comme ça fait un moment que j'hésite a le prendre.

----------


## 564.3

> Pavlov c'est comment niveau cinétose ? Comme ça fait un moment que j'hésite a le prendre.


Locomotion fluide obligatoire, et selon les mods ça rame bien. Donc pas le plus confortable.
Pour les jeux PvP c'est assez courant. Mais en shooter spécialisé coop c'est plus probable de trouver des jeux qui mélangent téléportation et locomotion fluide, par exemple Zomday dont on parlait, Arizona Sunshine, ou autre.

----------


## Darth

Faudra bien que j'essaye histoire de venir jouer avec vous.

Bon sinon je le remet : Ce jeudi 23 avril, 21h IronWolf sur l'U564.3

----------


## Hideo

Alors alors ce Zomday ?

----------


## 564.3

> Alors alors ce Zomday ?


Globalement je préfère les armes de Pavlov, c'est plus arcade mais avec plein de petits machins cool.
On n'a pas joué en difficulté très élevée (normal ou hard) donc c'était quasi une promenade de santé.
Par contre dans un des modes/niveaux on était limité à une arme et trop limité en munitions. Nodulle ne pouvait plus tirer à la fin et il m'en restait 80/560.
Vaut mieux avoir 2-3 type d'armes pour pouvoir tirer selon les drops de munitions.

Enfin j'aime bien pour changer, on refait quand vous voulez.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faudra bien que j'essaye histoire de venir jouer avec vous.
> 
> Bon sinon je le remet : Ce jeudi 23 avril, 21h IronWolf sur l'U564.3


On peut prendre ton sous-marin si tu veux  ::): 
J'ai 3 sous-marins démarrés… je ventile mes crédits n'importe comment.

----------


## nodulle

Au final j'ai été un peu déçu qu'il n'y ai pas plus de map et de mod de jeu. Je pensai qu'il y en aurait un peu plus que ça à la sortie de l'early access. Mais sinon c'est pas trop mal, ça change un peu. Il y a plus de variété dans les zombies, il y en a même qui tire avec des flingues, et on finit sur un boss.
Par défaut la façon de recharger les flingues est un peu comme Arizona Sunshine avec quelques variantes selon le type d'arme (à tester avant les combats parce que dans le feu de l'action on a bien l'air d'un con avec un flingue dont on arrive pas à recharger et réarmer  ::|:  ). Mais sur la dernière partie je ne sais pas ce que j'ai foutu mais il a fallu que je recharge manuellement.

À noter aussi que le jeu propose plusieurs modes de déplacement comme le free locomotion et le teleport.

----------


## Darth

> On peut prendre ton sous-marin si tu veux 
> J'ai 3 sous-marins démarrés… je ventile mes crédits n'importe comment.


Le tien il est bien, on a commencé a l'upgradé donc c'est quand même bien utile. J'ai pas retouché à la Vr depuis jeudi dernier.

----------


## KuroNyra

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...9quipage/page5

Comme expliqué ici.
J'aimerais bien pouvoir découvrir Star Trek Bridge Crew avec des cannards, y'aurait d'éventuels volontaires?

----------


## Darth

Bon encore une belle soirée sur IronWolf !
On s'est vu beau, trop beau a jouer en moyen et vouloir directement couler du Destroyer. Du coup on a passé 1h au fond a se faire grenader la gueule.

Bref, merci pour le cour magistral de torpillage de Frégate qui a suivi, c'était fort instructif.

----------


## KuroNyra

> Bon encore une belle soirée sur IronWolf !
> On s'est vu beau, trop beau a jouer en moyen et vouloir directement couler du Destroyer. Du coup on a passé 1h au fond a se faire grenader la gueule.
> 
> Bref, merci pour le cour magistral de torpillage de Frégate qui a suivi, c'était fort instructif.


C'est quoi IronWolf?

----------


## Darth

Simulation de Uboat en Vr, bien fun et très humide après un grenadage en règle.

----------


## 564.3

C'est en général humide aussi en salle des machines et en salle des torpilles parce qu'on rate des manips  ::ninja:: 

Si tu veux plus d'infos il y a une présentation dans le sujet dédié:
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...ns-se-mouiller

Sinon pour Star Trek faut proposer des dates. J'ai le jeu avec le DLC et j'y ai joué deux fois.
Faut faire les tutos au moins.

----------


## Darth

Bon ce jeudi on retourne couler du destroyer sur IronWolf?
21h comme d'hab.

----------


## 564.3

> Bon ce jeudi on retourne couler du destroyer sur IronWolf?
> 21h comme d'hab.


Ça roule  :Halmet:

----------


## Darth

J'espère que j'aurais pas autant de plantage que la semaine dernière.

----------


## Darth

Bon ce soir y'a des gens qui veulent jouer ? Si y'a vraiment du monde je veux bien faire l'effort de prendre pavlov a defaut d'un truc plus cool. Vous aurez l'honneur de m'entendre rendre mon repas en 360 no scope !

----------


## nodulle

C'est très cool Pavlov ! Tu cherches les problèmes toi !  ::ninja:: 

Je pensais justement proposer du Pavolv ou du Onward pour ce soir.  ::):

----------


## Darth

A choisir j'ai pris pavlov pour le fun.

----------


## Hideo

Pas certain d'etre dispo ce soir, je tiens au jus sur le groupe Steam as usual  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> C'est très cool Pavlov ! Tu cherches les problèmes toi !


C'est les problèmes de cinétose surtout.

Enfin pour Pavlov ça dépend qui est là et quel mod on prend.
Il y a une différence entre tirer sur du zombie calé dans un bout de couloir, et faire des bonds de 5m + air control à 80km/h (mod où on joue des sortes d'alien sous amphet armés d'une épée).

En zombie ça dépend aussi des cartes, il y en a où faut pas mal bouger dans des décors pas super bien foutus, ou d'autres où il y a des problèmes de perf. Le mode zombie officiel est plutôt pépère de ce que je m'en rappelle, si on est 4 ou moins.

En tous cas je suis dispo ce soir (sauf imprévu), pour Pavlov ou autre chose.

----------


## Darth

Bah si c'est possible de pépérer au début le temps que je me fasse l'estomac, pi si je vois que c'est la gerbe après 10mn bah je refund et je retourne sur IronWolf.

Edit: J'ai dl la collec du workshop en attendant.

----------


## nodulle

Ah effectivement si c'est cool dans le sens cinétose ça va le faire moyen !  ::):

----------


## Darth

Saut a gerbe en standby.

----------


## Darth

Bon ce soir IronWolf pour l'équipe habituelle. Sinon si y'a des gens qui veulent se faire un ptit Crisis Vrigade, je l'ai toujours pas fini en solo donc je serai ravi de le faire avec un canard.

----------


## Hideo

Je préviens un peu (beaucoup) tard mais j'ai une grosse envie. 
Des motives pour une session (jusqu'a 4) Surv1v3 ce soir ou very soon ?





J'en ai deja parle a quelques reprises, ca joue dans la cours des grand niveau prix mais il le vaut largement.
En gros: 
Croisement Entre Onward et L4D, avec un mode campagne divise en trois chapitres (deux dispo pour le moment) divise en différentes missions scénarisées. Un monde "ouvert" (pour de la VR), un mode Survival avec open pvp, craft et XP et des maps challenges.
Tout est rigidbody (physique) et le gameplay est relativement exigent.

----------


## nodulle

Ça fait un moment que je l'ai dans ma liste de souhait alors pourquoi pas. Par contre je vois qu'il requiert 30 Go et avec ma petite connexion ça va être mort pour ce soir.

----------


## Hideo

15 go au dl c'est relativement consequent wai

----------


## Darth

Désolé c'est wreckfest pour moi

----------


## malmoutt3

> Je préviens un peu (beaucoup) tard mais j'ai une grosse envie. 
> Des motives pour une session (jusqu'a 4) Surv1v3 ce soir ou very soon ?
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/RGqMIh...dVN4/giphy.gif
> https://media.giphy.com/media/mA7KxX...LxRS/giphy.gif
> https://media.giphy.com/media/j58817...wW5h/giphy.gif
> 
> J'en ai deja parle a quelques reprises, ca joue dans la cours des grand niveau prix mais il le vaut largement.
> En gros: 
> ...


Oui pourquoi pas, je l'ai jamais testé, il traîne dans ma bibliothèque. Pas avant¨21h30 / 22h par contre.

----------


## 564.3

> Oui pourquoi pas, je l'ai jamais testé, il traîne dans ma bibliothèque. Pas avant¨21h30 / 22h par contre.


Pas de bol, c'était hier. Enfin on se refera une session quand vous voulez, faut principalement être le bon nombre (4 joueurs max), ou alors on fait 2 équipes. Quelqu'un peut arriver/partir en cours de session, le principal c'est que le host reste.

Le feeling des armes n'est pas top et l'ergonomie un peu bizarre. Faut un peu s'y faire et ça roule.
L'ambiance est bien rendue et le mode de jeu change de ce qu'on fait d'habitude.
Il y a un mode campagne avec des objectifs précis, et un mode survie où faut manger/boire et gagner de l'XP. Les niveaux permettent de débloquer des trucs à crafter et des slots. Il y a peut-être des objectifs en plus.

Ça me fait penser que dans le genre survie coop, il y a aussi The Forest qui traine dans mon backlog. J'y ai pas mal joué sur écran et quelques heures en VR, mais loin d'avoir fini je pense.
Pour le coup le feeling des armes et l'ergonomie est (encore) moins bien, mais il y a plus de mécanismes et contenu.

----------


## nodulle

On peut se refaire une session ce soir si vous êtes chaud.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Chaud  ::):

----------


## malmoutt3

@564.5
Merci pour les détails 

En tout cas je suis dispo là, si jamais  :;): 

Bon je trouve pas sur le discord canardpc, si quelqu'un passe par ici...
Sinon pour une prochaine fois.

----------


## Darth

Ce soir IronWolf comme d'habitude, a moins que vous ayez autre chose en tête.

----------


## 564.3

> Ce soir IronWolf comme d'habitude, a moins que vous ayez autre chose en tête.


As you feel, j'ai aussi Crisis Vrigade dont tu parlais.

----------


## Darth

Ca roule on verra qui est la et le backlog de chacun.

----------


## Darth

Ce soir y'a du monde ?

----------


## Hideo

Bon gros Pavlov des familles lundi 25, rechargez vos piles.

----------


## nodulle

J'en suis !  ::):

----------


## Darth

Viendez, y'a du noob qui a 3h de jeu dessus (moi).

----------


## Hideo

Ca s'annonce bien pour lundi soir entre ici et le groupe steam  ::lol::  

Petit rappel: pensez au refresh de la collection de map.

----------


## Darth

Sauf si ça fait comme d'hab et qu'a 21h on se retrouve a deux  ::o:

----------


## Pounure

pour pavlov :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=2092541558 
map BR qui a de bonnes critiques (et qui a été MAJ aujourdhui)

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...78&searchtext=
ne fonctionne pas mais concept sympa : juste une balle de flingue et le couteau. si tu tues qqun t'as des balles en plus

----------


## Hideo

Ca commence. 

D'ici la semaine prochaine on devrait avoir quelques mods utilisant les nouvelles possibility du ModKit.
Faut en profiter avant qu'il fasse trop chaud.

----------


## Darth

Pavlov lundi soir ? J'ai vu qques majs du workshop passer donc ça a l'air sur la bonne voie.

----------


## Pounure

yes!

----------


## Hideo

Chaud

----------


## nodulle

Ouep, du coup les maps vont être maj cette fois !  ::):  (enfin j'espère)

----------


## Hideo

J'ai ecris un message sur la map de KOTH, mais la map datant de 2017 je suis pas sur qu'elle sera update. 
Faudrait que je check si y'en a d'autres. 

Si vous voyez des trucs interessants sur le workshop linkez moi ca ici.

----------


## Pounure

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...46&searchtext=
map BR

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...58&searchtext=
une autre map BR (hunger games)

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...13&searchtext=
map qui vient de battlefield avec des defenseurs et des attaquants

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...15&searchtext=
map sur laquelle i lfaut trouver bigfoot

----------


## nodulle

Qui pour une dernière soirée sur Pavlov ce soir avant les vacances ?  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Qui pour une dernière soirée sur Pavlov ce soir avant les vacances ?


J'ai encore le temps de voir arriver les vacances, mais je suis dispo ouais.

----------


## cybercouf

je dois pouvoir vous rejoindre, c'est quoi les pré-requis? (addon & co, je viens tout juste de récupérer le jeu)

----------


## 564.3

> je dois pouvoir vous rejoindre, c'est quoi les pré-requis? (addon & co, je viens tout juste de récupérer le jeu)


Il y a une sélection d'Hideo, mais si tu as une bonne connection ça se download automatiquement au besoin
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1866677784

----------


## Hideo

Sorry les potos, j'etais de corvee de demenagement aujourd'hui.

----------


## 564.3

> Sorry les potos, j'etais de corvee de demenagement aujourd'hui.


Ah pas de bol.

On a notamment essayé cette carte de Battle Royal qui est plutôt bien foutue et pas trop lourde, tu peux ptet l'ajouter à ta liste
BR_Old West https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1699955592
Vaudrait mieux être une dizaine, mais à quelques-un c'est déjà marrant, ça change le rythme.

----------


## 564.3

Bon si tout va bien, en septembre on aura de quoi faire aux soirées canard: il devrait y avoir l'open beta de Frostpoint VR.
Du FPS PvPvE 10vs10 avec bots.

Résumé les infos dans la discussion concernant les jeux VR:



> Frostpoint VR, le prochain jeu d'InXile a été annoncé ajourd'hui.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOUHb7k3KAw
> 
> UploadVR a eu une interview https://uploadvr.com/frostpoint-vr-shooter-inxile/
> 
> Étonnamment pour le studio (plutôt orienté RPG), c'est un FPS multi PvPvE 10 vs 10.
> Il y aura des bots pour remplacer des joueurs, donc ça sera possible de jouer en solo/coop aussi.
> Les ennemis non joueurs/bot servent aussi à l'économie in-game.
> ...

----------


## septicflesh

Salut les coins !
Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté  ::): 

Dite ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas fait de soirée VR et je vois qu'un mec a recréé l'ambiance fall guys sur rec room... deja que le jeu est fun je me dis qu'en VR ça pourrait etre cool qu'on se fasse une soirée la dessus  ::): 

PLus d'info ici  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Ça me fait penser qu'on n'a plus de news de l'open beta de Frostpoint VR…

Sinon pour moi ptet pas cette semaine vu le coup de chaud annoncé  :Sweat:

----------


## Hideo

Y viennent de revoquer les clefs de la fermee aujourd'hui. C'est con j'avais un acces mais j'ai pas pu en profiter.

----------


## nodulle

Je suis chaud pour un Rec Room !  ::):  Mais effectivement vu la météo annoncée on va peut-être encore attendre un peu...

----------


## Darth

J'ai lancé une fois rec room avec 564.3, c'est meme pas digne de wii sport, je comprend pas la hype.

----------


## nodulle

Les jeux en coop sont plutôt sympas ainsi que le paintball. C'est pas le genre de jeu à jouer seul, il faut y aller à plusieurs (comme wii sport j'imagine). J'ai de bon souvenir de partie avec des canards.  ::):  Après les goûts et les couleurs...

----------


## Hideo

C'etait vraiment impressionant en 2016 ca l'est un peu moins aujourd'hui c'est clair. 
Mais c'est gratos et en vrai y'a quelques minis jeux rigolol quand meme. 

J'ai du faire une escape room depuis qu'ils ont sorti le workshop et en vrai c'etait pas mal. Quand je vois le mod Fall Guys j'me dis qu'il doit y avoir matiere a se faire une petite soiree ou deux.

----------


## 564.3

La fois où on avait fait les quêtes style donjon coop c'était cool, même si c'est trop basique et devient vite répétitif.

Sinon le seul mode de Rec Room auquel j'ai un peu joué c'est le Battle Royale quand il est sorti. Mais avec des pistolets qui tirent des balles en mousse ça lasse vite.
Bon, ça et me retrouver puni dans ma chambre parce que j'avais lancé un join "chatroulette" et suis tombé sur des gamins (vu les voix) qui avaient oublié de lancer leur session en mode privé et m'ont kické.

----------


## jujupatate

Apparemment, des types ont recréé les niveaux de Fall Guys dans RecRoom.  ::wub:: 

Edit avec la vidéo qui va bien.

----------


## wiotts

8 post au-dessus  ::siffle::

----------


## jujupatate

Ah merde c'est ici que je l'avais vu passer.  ::XD::

----------


## septicflesh

> 8 post au-dessus


merci wiotts ... je suis invisible pour certains  ::cry::

----------


## Darth

Bon alors ce pavlov on se le fait quand ?

----------


## Hideo

Toujours pas mon casque mais ca a l'air rigolo a faire a faire a plusieur ca, . 




> Phasmophobia is a 4 player online co-op psychological horror. Paranormal activity is on the rise and it’s up to you and your team to use all the ghost hunting equipment at your disposal in order to gather as much evidence as you can.


Un peu cluncky mais les avis sont plutot engageants.

----------


## 564.3

Maintenant que les températures sont redevenues raisonnables, je suis plus facilement dispo pour ce que vous voulez.

On peut tenter de se faire un Pavlov lundi 21h, histoire de reprendre le créneau habituel.

----------


## Darth

J'approuve le pavlov lundi.

----------


## nodulle

Ouep, dispo aussi lundi soir !

----------


## Pounure

Ah merde j'étais chaud mais j'ai finalement un imprévu houblonneux

----------


## Andeim

Salut je suis nouveau sur la VR (depuis un mois) bet je viens de prendre pavlov cet après midi.
J'ai fait le tuto.
Je suis dispo les lundis également, par contre j'essaye d'utiliser natural locomotion avec des joycons mais les déplacements sont un peu saccadés. Vous utilisez NaLo vous ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Darth

Pour le coup j'ai rien compris, c'est quoi ton casque de VR et ton matos ?

----------


## Brice2010

NaLo c'est bien les 2 trucs au pieds, et le fait de piétiner pour simuler une avancée?
Perso j'y joue avec les joystick + room scaling. En général du coup je joystick de couverture en couverture, et je joue sur les angles en déplacements réels, c'est clairement le plus efficace pour moi.

----------


## 564.3

Il fait ref à un soft qui permet d'ajouter des mouvements pour avancer plutôt que simplement pointer le stick dans une direction
https://store.steampowered.com/app/7...al_Locomotion/

J'ai testé divers types de locomotion dans des jeux/démo (armswinger, head-bobbing, mélange), jamais avec des trackers au pieds. Je pourrais avec mes vieilles manettes Vive, mais ça ne me tente pas trop. Idéalement ça serait cool que plus de jeux supportent plutôt un tracker ceinture (meilleur IK et holsters).

Mais dans Pavlov j'ai pas trop envie de me mettre des bâtons dans les roues, je me fais déjà assez tirer dessus comme un lapin en essayant de jouer de façon "efficace"  ::ninja:: 


Sinon la beta ouverte de Frostpoint VR sera du 28 septembre au 19 octobre.

On pourra peut-être tenter ça lundi prochain 21h, mais ça risque d'être la foire vu que c'est le démarrage et en beta. Peut-être pas pire que la map de Pavlov où on avait pété le trigger à zombies des le début lundi dernier…
S'il y a du monde pour un Pavlov vaudra peut-être mieux assurer, ou prévoir de rebasculer dessus si on voit que Frostpoint déconne un max.

Edit: et si Frostpoint est gros, faudra le temps de le downloader

----------


## Darth

Les derniers trailers de frostpoint me font un peu peur :/

----------


## Pounure

> Les derniers trailers de frostpoint me font un peu peur :/


j'me suis inscrit quand même o nverra bien

----------


## 564.3

> Les derniers trailers de frostpoint me font un peu peur :/


Les retours que j'ai vu sont pas super enthousiastes non plus, mais y en a c'est parce qu'ils ne tombaient jamais aux heures où y a du monde pendant la beta fermée.

Le principe du PvPvE est pas mal je trouve. Y a un mode zombie de Pavlov qui est plutôt cool avec 2 équipes + des zombies et objectifs. Faut être assez nombreux pour y jouer par contre.
Et si les bots de Frostpoint sont pas trop naze, au pire ça pourra faire du coop.

Enfin même si le jeu n'est pas génial en beta, faut espérer que les devs y croient sur la durée et arrivent à améliorer tout ça.




> j'me suis inscrit quand même o nverra bien


Pour l'open beta y a pas besoin je crois, ou peut-être pour le tirage au sort des 3000 clés du jeu à la fin.

----------


## Oyooh

> Salut les coins !
> Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté 
> 
> Dite ça fait longtemps qu'on a pas fait de soirée VR et je vois qu'un mec a recréé l'ambiance fall guys sur rec room... deja que le jeu est fun je me dis qu'en VR ça pourrait etre cool qu'on se fasse une soirée la dessus


Dans le genre, d'autres ont reproduit Among Us dans RecRoom.
*https://www.roadtovr.com/among-us-vr-rec-room/*

Entre ça et Fall Guys, il a moyen de se faire une soirée VR sympa sur ce jeu, un de ces quatres.

----------


## Pounure

> Les retours que j'ai vu sont pas super enthousiastes non plus, mais y en a c'est parce qu'ils ne tombaient jamais aux heures où y a du monde pendant la beta fermée.
> 
> Le principe du PvPvE est pas mal je trouve. Y a un mode zombie de Pavlov qui est plutôt cool avec 2 équipes + des zombies et objectifs. Faut être assez nombreux pour y jouer par contre.
> Et si les bots de Frostpoint sont pas trop naze, au pire ça pourra faire du coop.
> 
> Enfin même si le jeu n'est pas génial en beta, faut espérer que les devs y croient sur la durée et arrivent à améliorer tout ça.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour l'open beta y a pas besoin je crois, ou peut-être pour le tirage au sort des 3000 clés du jeu à la fin.


bah ils m'ont demandé mon login steam etc... donc je sais aps trop !

----------


## Hideo

Des motives pour se lancer une session de Phasmophobia que dont je parlais sur la page precedente ? 

Un jeu de flipe / enquete que se joue jusqu'a 4 en Pancake/VR. 
On arrive dans un batiment et l'objectif est de trouver 3 indices sur le type du fantome ce qui permet de l'identifier. Pour se faire on a access a une relativement longue liste d'equipement qu'on peut acheter avant de lancer une mission et qu'on embarque avec nous. 
Ca va de l'appareil photo, au crucifix en passant par le sel et la table de Ouija. 
D'ailleurs une feature rigolote c'est la reconnaissance vocale, on peut, et doit, parler directement au fantome a traver le chat vocal pour l'invoquer ou lui poser des questions (auxquelles il repondra peut etre). 
Une fois identifie, on peut partir et finir la mission ce qui va nous permetre de gagner des sous et de l'XP qui permet d'acceder a des niveaux plus difficiles.
Si on se fait tuer par le fantome, on perd notre equipement. 

Depuis la semaine derniere le jeu a clairement explose (je l'ai vu passer a 70k viewer sur Twich, front page, je m'y attendais pas).

J'ai pu faire le tuto et une game avec un mec sympas qui m'a explique pas mal de petites choses j'aime bien. 
Mais j'ose pas y jouer tout seul  ::cry:: 
Et jouer avec des inconnus a ses limites.

Virtuellement dispo un peu n'importe quand, ce soir, lundi prochain, dans le week-end.
De mon cote ca sera (oh zut  ::siffle:: ) sans casque pour le moment, toujours pas recupere, mais le jeu est clairement pense pour la VR.

----------


## Pounure

> Des motives pour se lancer une session de Phasmophobia que dont je parlais sur la page precedente ? 
> 
> Un jeu de flipe / enquete que se joue jusqu'a 4 en Pancake/VR. 
> On arrive dans un batiment et l'objectif est de trouver 3 indices sur le type du fantome ce qui permet de l'identifier. Pour se faire on a access a une relativement longue liste d'equipement qu'on peut acheter avant de lancer une mission et qu'on embarque avec nous. 
> Ca va de l'appareil photo, au crucifix en passant par le sel et la table de Ouija. 
> D'ailleurs une feature rigolote c'est la reconnaissance vocale, on peut, et doit, parler directement au fantome a traver le chat vocal pour l'invoquer ou lui poser des questions (auxquelles il repondra peut etre). 
> Une fois identifie, on peut partir et finir la mission ce qui va nous permetre de gagner des sous et de l'XP qui permet d'acceder a des niveaux plus difficiles.
> Si on se fait tuer par le fantome, on perd notre equipement. 
> 
> ...


Ok je l'ai pris
Je vais essayer de jouer ce soir (si je sors pas boire des coups) car lundi je suis pas là  ::|:

----------


## Hideo

Faut jouer le tuto avant de passer sur la partie multi wai, y'en a pour 20/30 minutes.
Hesitez pas a me ping sur Steam si vous me voyez connecte.

----------


## Darth

Désolé, quitte a mettre des sous c'est ptetre plus sur star wars squadron que mon choix va se porter.

----------


## Pounure

> Désolé, quitte a mettre des sous c'est ptetre plus sur star wars squadron que mon choix va se porter.


Envoi les sous dans les 2 fous  :;):

----------


## Hideo

On s'fait un truc lundi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## nodulle

Oh pourquoi pas oui !  ::happy2::

----------


## 564.3

> On s'fait un truc lundi ?


Ah mais ouais t'as récupéré un casque. Ça roule.

----------


## Hideo

Je fais le middleman pour un Quest 2 vendu par un particulier et un copain, donc toujours pas recup mon Rift S, le confinement aide pas.
Je vais m'en separer relativement rapidement mais en attendant j'entends bien voir ce que la machine propose. J'ai commence a tater Virtual Desktop :  :Bave:

----------


## Hideo

Ca veut commencer ca vers quelle heure ? 
Perso dispo a partir de 20h30. 

Pour le moment potentiellement : Nodulle, 564, Rodwin et moi. Si on reste la dessus ca vous motive un peu de Surv1v3 ?

Si y'a d'autres clients on peut partir sur de bon vieux Pavlov, je ferai un tour sur le workshop dans l'aprem  :;):

----------


## Hideo

::trollface:: 

Demain 20h30 ?

----------


## 564.3

> Demain 20h30 ?


Ouaip ça roule.

----------


## nodulle

Dispo également.  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Noice. 
Cette fois ci je vais preparer ma batterie externe histoire d'etre sur de pas me faire surprendre.

564, et n'importe qui d'autre, si c'est dispo un poil avec 20h30 j'aurai un build de mon proto un peu plus propre avec une arene qui a plus de sens et des titans un peu moins enerves. Ca devrait rendre la capture un peu plus facile  ::P:

----------


## Hideo

Voila le build avec une arene un peu plus mieux et j'ai essaye de fignoler une ou deux variables. 


J'essaye de me pointer vers 20h sur le discord si y'en a qui ont la motive de checker ca.

----------


## 564.3

> J'essaye de me pointer vers 20h sur le discord si y'en a qui ont la motive de checker ca.


Ok, je vais quand même manger un peu avant sinon je vais pas finir la soirée  ::ninja::

----------


## nodulle

L'update WWII de Pavlov vient d'arriver. C'est alors l'occasion de relancer les soirées Pavlov ce lundi soir à 21h.  ::):  Qui est chaud ?  ::o:

----------


## hommedumatch

Cela tombe bien avec la promo de -40%. Je l'ai pris du coup. Je suis disponible.

----------


## Darth

Carément, lundi j'en suis

----------


## 564.3

> L'update WWII de Pavlov vient d'arriver. C'est alors l'occasion de relancer les soirées Pavlov ce lundi soir à 21h.  Qui est chaud ?


Ah ça y est  ::o: 
Ça roule pour lundi, et je testerais un peu ça ce WE  :;):

----------


## Hideo

La vache cette update. 

Les tanks  :Bave:  
_"Our server deployment system has been completely overhauled to be more efficient and reliable. This means goodbye to the stuck lobbies "finding game server"._ "  :Bave: 

J'en suis  ::lol::

----------


## Darth

On va pouvoir se tankister la gueule, ça changera de se faire grenader dans un sous marin.

----------


## Rodwin

::love::

----------


## Couillu

J'ai aussi pris pavlov avec la promo, j'en serai peut être aussi lundi soir avec vous pour ma première fois ! :D

Bon, par contre j'ai pas lancé mon vive depuis un moment j'espère que j'aurai pas de merde. Je vais déjà charger mes wands ! \o/

----------


## Vactro

J'ai pris le jeu, je doit me motiver à remettre toute la VR depuis que j'ai changé d'appart je l'ai pas encore mis en place. Et je doit lui trouver de la place sur le SSD aussi  ::wub::

----------


## 564.3

Cette vidéo explique bien comment fonctionne le tank, histoire d'avoir une idée de comment ça se passe.

Mais c'est plutôt simple, ça peut s'apprendre rapidos en jouant:



Faut surtout savoir que le poste de l'artilleur est très "scripté", chaque étape "déverrouille" la suivante. Par exemple on ne peut pas prendre d'obus tant qu'on n'a pas ouvert le canon.
En résumé: ouvrir le canon (éjecte éventuelle la douille), prendre un nouvel obus, le placer (et le lacher), (le reprendre) et le pousser, fermer le canon, tirer.

Sinon les choses que j'ai appris avec la vidéo: on peut zoomer au poste d'artilleur. Pour sortir c'était jamais très clair, en faut faire "grab" n'importe où au plafond.

Le truc que je trouve chiant pour l'instant c'est la gestion de la caméra dans le tank, ils utilisent la technique où le joueur est téléporté s'il avance vers une cloison.
Mais la zone est trop petite, on ne peut pas approcher la tête de la fenêtre par exemple, et on fini par se déplacer dans sa zone de jeu. Faut se retéléporter dans l'autre sens pour se recentrer. À force ont doit connaitre les limites, mais c'est un peu perturbant.

Il y a aussi parfois des bugs physiques: le tank qui fait un salto bien aérien, et fini sur le dos comme une tortue. Ou qui se retourne comme une crêpe, comme dirait nodulle.
J'en ai bloqué un dans un nid de poule aussi (bon ok c'était un gros cratère d'obus), mais c'est ptet moins anormal.

----------


## nodulle

> Pour sortir c'était jamais très clair, en faut faire "grab" n'importe où au plafond.


Dans le patch note c'est indiqué "To exit the vehicle, grip the hatch above your head.", dans le feu de l'action j'ai traduit hatch par chapeau mais en fait non j'ai confondu avec hat...  ::|:  Hatch c'est plutôt écoutille ou trappe. Dans tous les cas utiliser le grab juste au dessus de la tête a l'air de fonctionner.

Par contre j'ai pas fais gaffe, le serveur que j'aie créé au début pour jouer avec les tanks, il était limité à combien de joueur, 10 ou 20 ?

----------


## 564.3

Du coup j'ai refait une passe dans les patchs notes, j'avais regardé en diagonale.

Pour moi c'était 10, mais c'est toujours les anciens scoreboards où on ne voit pas plus. Ils en ont préparés des nouveaux, mais désactivés pour cette release.

Ils disent que la carte Stalingrad est prévue pour éventuellement faire du 15v15 (leur plus grande carte), mais je ne sais pas si on peut le faire actuellement. Ils parlent seulement de 10v10 en mode "Tank TDM" (c'était pas "WW2 TDM" ?).

L'info pour sortir n'est pas claire, selon le modèle de tank on ne voit pas de _hatch_ en haut.
Enfin du moment qu'on sort quand on choppe n'importe quoi en haut, c'est le principal  :;): 

Dans les patch notes, autres trucs que j'avais ratés:
- To reset your view in the tank simply open the scoreboard.
- You may not be able to enter an enemy tank unless otherwise allowed by the map maker.

Donc faudra se méfier sur certaines cartes, il peut y avoir traitrise.
Sinon on n'a pas essayé la nouvelle carte bridge non plus. C'est un peu bourrin mais ça peut être fun.
Et le mode "king of the hill" officiel.

----------


## Darth

Et sinon niveau perf ou bugs, elle est pas trop crade cette update ? Les gens ont l'air de se plaindre de beaucoup de choses.

----------


## 564.3

> Et sinon niveau perf ou bugs, elle est pas trop crade cette update ? Les gens ont l'air de se plaindre de beaucoup de choses.


A part la physique du tank qui part parfois en vrilles et qq détails d'ergonomie, je n'ai pas vu des problèmes particuliers.

Sur les nouvelles maps assez grandes j'avais peut-être un peu de reprojection par moment, mais ça reste de l'ordre de ce qu'on avait sur les grandes maps custom. Mais j'ai un peu diminué les options, par défaut il m'avait mis le sampling in-game à 120% notamment, c'était peut-être resté de mon époque HTC Vive.

Le chargement du jeu et des niveaux est toujours bizarre aussi. Pour le jeu du genre rien qui s'affiche pendant un temps assez long, puis pour les niveaux une première initialisation de la vue pas forcément heureuse.

----------


## Darth

bon bah j'espère que ça passera demain sans trop de soucis, j'ai pas lancé le jeu depuis une éternité.

----------


## darkmanticora

Hey je suis chaud pour tester avec vous, je vais aller acheter pavlov de ce pas vu la promo  ::):

----------


## 564.3

Bon j'ai retesté cet aprem, et les serveurs créés via le menu du jeu sont bien limités à 10 joueurs.

Sinon faut que quelqu'un héberge un serveur dédié: http://wiki.pavlov-vr.com/index.php?...dicated_server
Éventuellement je pourrais remonter un ordi avec les restes de mon vieux i5 4590 8GB RAM, parce que dans une VM sous Windows ça risque de bouffer trop de ressources pour faire tourner le jeu en même temps.

----------


## darkmanticora

On peut pas louer un serveur sur des trucs officiels payant ?

----------


## 564.3

> On peut pas louer un serveur sur des trucs officiels payant ?


Faut voir s'il y a vraiment assez de monde motivé. Pour l'instant les serveurs par défaut à 10 ont suffi. Peut-être qu'ils en proposeront des plus gros par la suite.

Sinon je vais regarder pour faire tourner ça dans une VM quand même. Ça utilise un seul thread et 2GB de RAM, faut une bonne fréquence de CPU surtout.
J'hésitais à faire tourner ça sur mon serveur actuel, mais avec un CPU Atom c'est pas la peine  ::ninja:: 
Par contre ça ne sera pas pour demain soir, je pense.

----------


## hommedumatch

J'ai parcouru la carte de Stalingrad. Il y a des bons spots de camping. Si vous voyez un type posté avec une mitrailleuse, son opinel, saucisses, rillettes et pain de campagne, c'est moi.

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai réussi a faire une map de Search and destroy et c'etait bien fun, rapide mais avec un minimum de réalisme ! Et après une carte TDM ou ca allait sauf que souvent le spawn après la mort est foireux et tu te fais défoncer directe  ::P: 

Qd vous jouez en random, vous choisissez quoi comme filtre pour tomber sur des trucs potables ? (en terme de mode et carte, pas de joueurs)
Le plus relou c'est qu'a chaque fois ca me dl une map de 500 moo et ca va vite devenir ingérable en terme d'espace disque et surtout j'ai pas encore la fibre et ca me prend facile 5 min a chaque fois avant de rejoindre une partie et c'est relou.

----------


## Hideo

Du coup tu ferais bien de subscribe desuite a la collection de map custom CPC sur lesquelles on joue d'habitude que ca soit pret pour ce soir, meme si on va surement principalement faire mumuse avec le contenu de la nouvelle maj. C'est valable pour tout le monde d'ailleurs  :;): 

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...?id=1866677784

----------


## darkmanticora

La vache elles sont mega lourdes les maps ! 
Je sais pas si j'aurais assez de place sur le sdd ou j'ai mis le jeu ! (d'ailleurs comment on efface du contenu workshop dans steam ? )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et en random j'aimerais bien tomber sur les maps officielles un jour  ::):

----------


## Darth

Dans la news steam sur la sortie de l'update de pavlov y'a aussi un lien de pack de map speciale ww2 auquel tu peux souscrire des maintenant. Ca t'évitera de devoir les dl au dernier moment ce soir et de rater la moitié du round de gun game.

----------


## Hideo

> Dans la news steam sur la sortie de l'update de pavlov y'a aussi un lien de pack de map speciale ww2 auquel tu peux souscrire des maintenant. Ca t'évitera de devoir les dl au dernier moment ce soir et de rater la moitié du round de gun game.


Good call. 
Du coup j'ai vire quelques maps auquelles on jouera plus jamais et ajoute toutes celles du pack WW2.
Mettez a jour votre pack, il me semble qu'il faut re-souscrire pour que vous mettre a jour.

----------


## Darth

Tout bon je suis a jour, j'aurais du bricoler un noob tube pour l'occase, ça m'aurait donné une chance face a nodulle.

----------


## 564.3

En fait c'est pour ça que je voulais héberger le serveur, comme ça j'ai un ping de 1ms max et ça m'aidera face à nodulle  ::ninja:: 
Mais dans ce jeu je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un avantage. Quand on se prend une balle à travers un angle de mur où on vient de se planquer, en général c'est le mécanisme de compensation de la latence. Pour le gars qui a tiré on était encore dehors et le serveur n'a pas trouvé ça incohérent.
Enfin de toute façon ça aide d'avoir des infos cohérentes, avec trop de lag ça doit être l'enfer.

----------


## Couillu

C'est à quelle heure ce soir ? :D

----------


## nodulle

> C'est à quelle heure ce soir ? :D


J'avais lancé ça pour 21h mais Septicflesh est un couche tôt et ne veut pas que ça commence trop tard.  ::ninja::  Je propose donc de se retrouver à partir de 20h30 sur du gun game le temps que tout le monde arrive avant de commencer les festivité.  ::): 

Edit : Pensez à rejoindre le chat CanardCPC de Steam, c'est là où l'on s'échange les dernières infos et où l'on peut échanger si il y a besoin.

----------


## darkmanticora

Merde, j'ai ajouté toutes les maps de ta liste, mais via le navigateur, impossible d'ouvrir le lien dans steam directement, et je sais pas comment lancer le dl via steam ? :con:

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non c'est bon, ca a fini par se mettre a jour automatiquement.
J'essai de vous rejoindre dans la soirée. mais pas 20H30 clairement.

----------


## hommedumatch

Je ne suis pas (encore) dans le groupe canard PC de Steam mais mon tag est [CPC]Hommedumatch

----------


## Couillu

Bon en fait ça sera sans moi ce soir, ou alors plus tard maybe !

----------


## nodulle

> Bon en fait ça sera sans moi ce soir, ou alors plus tard maybe !


Passes quand tu peux !  :;): 

On est également sur discord en plus du chat steam : https://discord.gg/c7jgSXZz

----------


## Couillu

Bon heureusement que je vous ai pas rejoins mon petit de 9 mois à très mal dormi, j'aurai pas pu jouer en ligne...

Mais j'ai testé pavlov vite fait offline. Bah je vais être une vrai brêle ! :D

----------


## Darth

Pas grave a la fin c'est nodulle qui gagne toute façon.

----------


## hommedumatch

Je vous ai perdu après la carte Santorini. C'était bien rigolo.

----------


## Hideo

C'etait le bordel mais c'etait bien rigolo, merci a tous  ::lol::

----------


## nodulle

> Je vous ai perdu après la carte Santorini. C'était bien rigolo.


Ah bah mince après Santorini on a changé de serveur sur un avec plus de slot pour que tout le monde puisse jouer.  ::sad::  Tu n'avais l'un d'entre nous en ami Steam ? Depuis la dernière maj de Pavlov on peut rejoindre facilement un ami directement dans sa game.

En tout cas merci à tous d'être passé, ça fait plaisir d'avoir un serveur rempli de canard !  ::):

----------


## darkmanticora

Quel bordel hier, mais je me suis bien marré, merci les coins  :^_^: 

Par contre, sur les cartes TDM, fau que les devs de pavlov apprennent a gérer les respawn point, car meme cod fait 10 fois mieux  ::ninja:: 
La palme revient a la map DM dans l'espace....

----------


## 564.3

Ouais en TDM faudrait un mode un peu plus avancé avec des points de controle où on peut respawn.
Enfin ce n'est plus vraiment du TDM dans ce cas, c'est un mode du genre bataille ou je ne sais quoi. Et c'est ptet limite tant que les serveurs par défaut c'est 10 slots.

À l'occase je regarderais quand même pour faire tourner un serveur, au besoin. Ça sera ptet mieux qu'aller sur un serveur chinois au pif et se prendre +100ms dans la tronche.

----------


## Darth

Bon du coup lundi soir on remet ça ?

----------


## Hideo

Cho.

564.3 visiblement t'es plus au point que mois pour faire tourner un serveur Pavlov, on peut s'orga quelques tests ce week-end si tu veux je devrais avoir le temps pour ca  :;):  

Sinon je viens de finir l'episode de l'excelent podcast Voices Of VR sur The Devouring, une room VR chat qui a l'air excellente.

Une room qui visiblement repousse les limites techniques des rooms VR Chat, inspirée de Amnesia, de la flippe mais garantie sans jumpscare tout dans l'ambiance.
C'est limite a 4 joueurs, et ca annonce 5/6 heures pour en venir a bout  :^_^: 
Sans moyen de sauvegarder, limitation de VR Chat  ::sad:: 

Trailer:


Si vous voulez voir un peu de gameplay, mais attention forcement ca spoil.


Jamais foutu les pieds dans VRChat ceci dit le podcast m'a vraiment donne envie d'aller checker ca et la qualite a l'air assez folle pour une room de VRChat. 

Ca botterait des gens de se faire ca dans un avenir plus ou moins proche ?

----------


## Darth

Why not

----------


## 564.3

Ça dépend, y a un dress-code VR Chat, du genre faut venir avec un avatar de perso d'anime avec des oreilles de chat ?  ::ninja:: 
Je ne sais plus si j'ai viré VR Chat, mais je crois que je l'ai jamais lancé.

----------


## Darth

Après je viens de tilter mais si on est encore genre 10, on peut ptetre enfin faire un TTT de qualité et bien fourbe.

----------


## 564.3

> Après je viens de tilter mais si on est encore genre 10, on peut ptetre enfin faire un TTT de qualité et bien fourbe.


Ouaip, une fois on avait fait ça dans une sortie de manoir. Par contre on dirait qu'il n'y a plus de TTT dans la sélection d'Hideo, faudrait ptet en remettre.

Sinon j'ai mis les maps dans un fichier Google Sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

----------


## 564.3

On a fait un test à 3 et ça marche bien globalement, sauf que les 2 cartes custom qu'on a testé ont fait freezer je ne sais quoi coté serveur.
Il n'y a pas d'erreur ou autre et il continue de répondre à pas mal de commandes, mais ne répond plus à certaines ni aux joueurs jusqu'à un restart.

Peut-être que quelque chose ne lui plait pas dans la façon dont j'ai partagé les cartes entre client et serveur, ou alors il faut vraiment utiliser WSL2 plutôt que se contenter de WSL1.

----------


## Darth

Le restart permet de lancer la carte custom ou c'est meme combat chaque fois que tu y accedes et ça freeze?

----------


## 564.3

> Le restart permet de lancer la carte custom ou c'est meme combat chaque fois que tu y accedes et ça freeze?


Ça freeze tôt ou tard de toutes les façons que j'ai testé. J'ai aussi réessayé avec des fichiers workshop dédiés, même résultat.
Bref, faudrait plutôt utiliser WSL2 quand même (VM complète). Dommage, WSL1 était plus beau sur le papier, mais plus casse-gueule.
Ça ne change pas tant de choses que ça de mon coté, un peu plus de RAM utilisée mais ça devrait être loin d'être problématique.
Je vais y jeter un coup d'œil ce soir, si c'est aussi simple que WSL1 c'est l'histoire de 30min.

En attendant, si on est plus de 10 ou qu'on veut vraiment un serveur privé, on peut jouer dans l'environnement WSL1 avec les cartes de base. Sur les 2 qu'on a testé il n'y a pas eu de freeze, alors que sur les 2 customs testées en moins d'1min ça ne répondait plus.

----------


## 564.3

Bon finalement WSL2 ce n'est pas gagné, va falloir que je comprenne comment marche le réseau d'Hyper-V et de Windows. Ça n'a pas l'air simple de créer un bridge pour la VM et lui allouer l'interface.

J'ai aussi ramé pour comprendre que la virtualisation n'était plus activée depuis que j'ai changé de matos, vu que j'utilise surtout des containers sous Linux. Et c'était planqué au fin fond d'un menu overclocking (WTF ?). Au moins ça me servira pour d'autres choses.

Bref j'ai remis ça sous WSL1 pour l'instant.

----------


## Darth

On verra bien ce soir comment ça tourne, on commencera par du classique et si on est pas trop nombreux on ira sur de l'exotique en random pour pas tout faire cracher.

----------


## Hideo

1.2 go la la partie 2 de la map zombie  ::o: 

Elle est dans la collec depuis la semaine derniere, si vous avez subscribe depuis vous devriez l'avoir.

----------


## Darth

En fin de soirée ça passera crème pour digérer nodulle.

----------


## 564.3

> 1.2 go la la partie 2 de la map zombie 
> 
> Elle est dans la collec depuis la semaine derniere, si vous avez subscribe depuis vous devriez l'avoir.


Ça va, j'ai des cartes à plus de 3Go. Mais vaut mieux la downloader avant ouais.
Edit: j'avais listé les cartes que j'ai dans ce post https://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=13251016 (toujours pas fait le ménage d'ailleurs)

Sinon avoir quelques randoms qui ne font pas les cons (du genre Tobias la dernière fois), c'est pas mal non plus, mais faut penser à les _unmute_.
J'y avais pas pensé sur le coup, c'est suite au test de dimanche.

Dimanche y a encore un gars qui a tenté de joindre le serveur pendant mes tests, mais avec la whitelist CPCVR il s'est fait bouler.
Je suppose qu'en général c'est des Français qui trient par ping, et suffit que je sois connecté pour que ça arrive en haut de leur liste sur les serveurs non vides.

Edit: sinon j'ai discuté avec un collègue admin Windows qui s'est un peu foutu de ma gueule avec WSL (il m'avait à moitié prévenu, mais je voulais tester quand même). Je ferais un test directement avec Hyper-V au final, puis virer toute la _waisselle_…

----------


## Darth

C'est sur que sans Tobias et son marteau sur les windmills on serait encore a tourner en rond comme des cons dans les champs de maïs.

----------


## nodulle

> Edit: sinon j'ai discuté avec un collègue admin Windows qui s'est un peu foutu de ma gueule avec WSL (il m'avait à moitié prévenu, mais je voulais tester quand même). Je ferais un test directement avec Hyper-V au final, puis virer toute la _waisselle_…


C'est de la si grosse merde que ça WSL ? J'ai jamais testé et au vu de tes retours je pensais que ça serait plus simple que ça. J'imagine que c'est surtout pour les devs ou pour bricoler deux-trois trucs.

----------


## 564.3

> C'est de la si grosse merde que ça WSL ? J'ai jamais testé et au vu de tes retours je pensais que ça serait plus simple que ça. J'imagine que c'est surtout pour les devs ou pour bricoler deux-trois trucs.


Nan c'est pas mal je trouve.

WSL1 c'est une sorte de Wine inversé dans une sorte de chroot, et je vais peut-être le garder. Disons qu'il ne faut pas tomber sur un truc qu'il ne gère pas bien, un peu comme avec Wine.

WSL2 c'est une VM Hyper-V pré-machée avec une intégration plutôt pas mal, héritée de WSL1, avec un mécanisme pour passer de l'un à l'autre. Effectivement ça doit être bien pour du dev et bricoler 2-3 trucs en local avec un "vrai" Linux.
Par contre des qu'on veut faire un peu de config réseau et sortir du cadre de base, c'est foireux. Sur le support MS je suis tombé sur des gars qui gueulent depuis un an. Il y a plus ou moins des moyens de contourner en faisant des redirections, tunnels et autre, mais c'est encore un coup à s'ajouter des emmerdes.
L'autre méthode c'est d'installer les outils de gestion d'Hyper-V (par défaut c'est juste les modules de base), pour bricoler les trucs auto-générés pour WSL2. Par contre au reboot suivant tout saute, bien sur. Donc autant faire une vraie VM Hyper-V, ce que je ferais à l'occase. Je connais pas cet outil non plus, et on en a quelques-un qui tournent au taf. Même si je ne m'en occupe pas normalement, je comprendrais peut-être un peu mieux ce qu'il se passe là dedans au besoin.

Sinon les devs à qui j'en ai parlé continuent d'utiliser leur solution habituelle du genre VirtualBox plutôt que les outils de MS. En plus les divers systèmes de virtu sous Windows ont l'air de se tirer des balles dans les pattes.

----------


## darkmanticora

Tiens question con, mais tu boss dans quel genre de boite ? et tu t'occupe de quoi  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Tiens question con, mais tu boss dans quel genre de boite ? et tu t'occupe de quoi


Du genre pas une boite d'informatique mais avec quelques milliers d'employés, y a besoin d'une DSI.
Je m'occupe surtout des serveurs Linux et de l'infra normalement, et un peu d'autres choses aussi vu qu'on n'est pas super nombreux.
Mais il y a du Windows aussi, ça dépend des applis.

----------


## darkmanticora

T'as besoin de sécuriser tout ça avec du cloudflare ?  ::ninja::

----------


## MetalDestroyer

> T'as besoin de sécuriser tout ça avec du cloudflare ?


 ::XD::

----------


## 564.3

> T'as besoin de sécuriser tout ça avec du cloudflare ?


Héhé si on s'y met je saurais qui contacter au moins  ::):

----------


## Couillu

Ah fichtre, j'avais zappé qu'on était lundi hier j'ai joué à cyberpunk toute la soirée du coup...

----------


## Darth

On était 14 en plus, belle soirée avec qques problemes techniques mais tellement drôle.

----------


## darkmanticora

Soirée sympa d'un point vue humain, de pouvoir dire des conneries entre canard, par contre soirée pourri niveau skill personnelles et plaisir de jeu avec le serveur sur lequel je vous ai rejoint ou on etait a 100 de ping et dl de map a chaque changement  ::P:

----------


## Pounure

déçu par la map zombie ! 
ya eu des MAJ de kino der toten :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...67&searchtext=

un mod among us :
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...39&searchtext=

----------


## 564.3

Faudra espérer que le serveur Pavlov marche mieux dans Hyper-V, sinon je ne vois pas trop ce qui pose problème.
En tous cas quand on était une 10e ça bouffait moins de 3% du CPU et moins de 600Mo de RAM.

Et pour ceux qui ont raté, la mise à jour qui nous a fait chier hier soir a quand même réparé le système de codes pour faire une instance privé.
Mais y a un petit hacker de génie, du genre dont on entend parler dans la presse, qui a réussi à se connecter en crackant le code (1234)  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Je suis quand meme pas convaincu que le gars qui a rejoint mon serv a trouvé le mot de passe

----------


## 564.3

> Je suis quand meme pas convaincu que le gars qui a rejoint mon serv a trouvé le mot de passe


Ouais c'est ptet encore pété… j'espère qu'ils ne nous referont pas un autre hotfix lundi prochain.

----------


## Darth

Bon donc lundi on remet ça à la cool. Y'a déjà la map zombie qu'on peut ptetre enfin faire maintenant qu'on a vu les objectifs. Le prop hunt est pété donc on oublie. 
Si on se refait du KOTH, la map domination 1000 sera ptetre plus adéquat si on est nombreux, j'ai pas eu le temps de la tester pour voir si ça refonctionne cela dit.

Y'a quoi qu'on a pas encore essayé en 2021 comme mod a la con ? Histoire de faire télécharger un max de truc avant pour ceux qui ont une connec de paysan breton.

----------


## Hideo

Y'a quelques Zombies avec objectifs, mais c'est principalement des Minecraft. 

Genre ca

Apres y'a des trucs vraiment chelous mais ca pourrait se test : 

Un remake de Five Night At Freddys, "Ship Wars" on se bastonne a coup de cannons , un Survival. 

Y'a p'tet d'autres trucs qui pourraient etre rigolo a test mais putain c'est tellement une purge de naviguer dans le workshop.

Si on me file les liens je peux rajouter des maps dans la collec' y'a pas de soucis.

----------


## 564.3

Ah ouais j'avais vu Ship Wars dans les mods populaires, mais raté que c'était vraiment des bateaux. Par contre « Slightly strong stomach reccomended recommended ! ».

Vivement que les devs d'Iron Wolf arrivent au bout de leur roadmap, ça c'est du bateau sérieux au moins !

----------


## darkmanticora

> Bon donc lundi on remet ça à la cool. Y'a déjà la map zombie qu'on peut ptetre enfin faire maintenant qu'on a vu les objectifs. Le prop hunt est pété donc on oublie. 
> Si on se refait du KOTH, la map domination 1000 sera ptetre plus adéquat si on est nombreux, j'ai pas eu le temps de la tester pour voir si ça refonctionne cela dit.
> 
> Y'a quoi qu'on a pas encore essayé en 2021 comme mod a la con ? Histoire de faire télécharger un max de truc avant pour ceux qui ont une connec de paysan breton.


Tu sais ce qu il te dis le paysan  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

Bah tu fais de bons produits laitiers ?

Le ship wars on va oublier, j'ai pas envie d'entendre pounin me gerber dans l'oreille.
Il nous reste a refaire de la bataille de coutal, j'ai vu qu'il y avait le meme avec les grenades sinon.

----------


## Pounure

> Bah tu fais de bons produits laitiers ?
> 
> Le ship wars on va oublier, j'ai pas envie d'entendre pounin me gerber dans l'oreille.
> Il nous reste a refaire de la bataille de coutal, j'ai vu qu'il y avait le meme avec les grenades sinon.


HAHAHAHA mdr

----------


## hommedumatch



----------


## Zapp le Grand

Hello les canards,

Alors je vais surement bientot vous rejoindre sur vos soirées Pavlol, par contre, je reste dubitatif sur l'intéret de faire uniquement du custom  ::): 

Est-ce qu'un peu de type *Rec Room* ne se prêterait pas mieux à ce type de soirées?

----------


## 564.3

On a surtout fait du gungame, search & destroy et du king of the hill sur des cartes plus classiques.
Et du TDM couteau / grenade aussi.

----------


## Darth

On pourrait aussi faire du simple tdm sur datacenter. Mais clairement la nouvelle map santori est finalement très sympa et visuellement bien mieux.

----------


## 564.3

Je tenterais bien bridge en TDM WW2 aussi. Je ne sais pas s'il y a la contrainte d'armes et points de ravitaillement comme sur Stalingrad.
En tous cas ils l'ont retravaillée, mais je l'ai pas encore lancée depuis la mise à jour WW2.

----------


## Darth

Ah oui fort bien je l'avais complétement zappée cette map. Si les spawns sont pas trop petés ça peut faire une bonne tripaille en ww2 avec les lance roquettes

----------


## Hideo

Ca fait un bail que je suis pas passe sur Rec Room, les parties ne sont pas limites a 4 ? 

Sinon effectivement on pourrait p'tet y faire un tour et check quelques rooms customs.

----------


## Darth

Mon dernier passage dessus date d'au moins 6 mois et j'avais trouvé ça affreusement merdique. Visuellement c'est une purge et les jeux sont meme pas digne de la wii.

----------


## nodulle

C'est très bien Rec Room, il n'a rien à envier à d'autre jeu. Visuellement c'est pas plus moche que I expect you to die. Et c'est le genre de jeu à jouer à plusieurs connaissances sinon tu te retrouves qu'avec des gamins et effectivement tu dois vite te faire chier.
Ce qui est limité à 4 c'est les types de jeu en coop. Il y en a d'autre comme le paintball qui doit se jouer à 10 ou 20 je ne sais plus. Et il y a le mode battle royal qui doit être à 40 joueurs.

----------


## Darth

Visuellement c'est affreux et vide. Même sur quest 1 je trouverai ça moche. Quant au gameplay c'est pas pour rien que c'est 98% de gamins qui jouent, c'est trés limité, pas franchement intéressant pour le vieux con que je suis tant ça manque de peps. Du paintball qui fait schploup schploup façon pistolet a bulle, autant jouer a splatoon sur switch.  ::sad::

----------


## hommedumatch

Sinon, il y a Among us et werewolf/mafia sur VRCHAT. Potable. Gratuit. *Radin*

----------


## Darth

Le traitre qui vient parler de Among us, c'est étonnant que t'es envie d'y jouer hein. 
Si on trouve une map TTT qui fonctionne t'as pas intérêt a faire un mouvement brusque toi  ::):

----------


## hommedumatch

Mes amis m'ont affublé d'un qualificatif après moultes parties de jeux de société : dirty.

----------


## Darth

On va jouer plus souvent a la roulette russe avec le spas 12 tous les deux. Tu commences?

----------


## Rodwin

> C'est très bien Rec Room, il n'a rien à envier à d'autre jeu. Visuellement c'est pas plus moche que I expect you to die. Et c'est le genre de jeu à jouer à plusieurs connaissances sinon tu te retrouves qu'avec des gamins et effectivement tu dois vite te faire chier.
> Ce qui est limité à 4 c'est les types de jeu en coop. Il y en a d'autre comme le paintball qui doit se jouer à 10 ou 20 je ne sais plus. Et il y a le mode battle royal qui doit être à 40 joueurs.


Le battle royale c'est 15 joueurs je crois.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Le Paintball, je trouve ca tellement malin en VR, car physiquement on passe son temps a se baisser, esquiver les billes. C'est beaucoup plus fun qu'un Pavlov VR du coup, où on se positionne avec le stick. Sur Rec Room tu dois vraiment utiliser ton roomscale durant les combats.

----------


## Darth

Viens essayer d'eviter les 50 AE du deagle de nodulle sur pavlov et tu verras si tu utilises pas le room scale.

----------


## 564.3

Ceux qui ont du skill à Pavlov utilisent autant le room-scale que le stick, les deux ont des qualités qui s'additionnent.

Et après y a les couillons qui font tourelle au milieu du couloir, se prennent un headshot et pleurnichent.
Bon, parfois c'est moi qui cours au milieu de la rue comme un poulet sans tête, donc ça peut arriver à d'autres aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## 564.3

Quelqu'un a testé des cartes ? J'ai plutôt bricolé des trucs techniques pour ma part.

Et je me suis rendu compte que j'ai quasi tout le temps de la reprojection sur Stalingrad, avec ou sans serveur qui tourne… Sur d'autres un peu de tuning permettrait de s'en sortir, mais là l'écart est assez grand. Enfin ça va, c'est largement jouable quand même et j'ai de la marge avant de tomber à 30fps.

Pour le TTT celle là est populaire et a l'air pas mal, avec des avatars custom : TTT Old West [Fixed], Updated 29 Jan 2021, 731.705 MB
C'est pas ultra léger mais raisonnable, les autres que j'ai vu n'étaient pas mieux. Vaudra mieux la télécharger avant.

----------


## Darth

Ouep la TTT a enfin eu sa maj donc on peut tester ça.
Pas trouvé d'autres maps bien fun a part bridge et refaire des classiques.

----------


## Hideo

Pour lundi prochain je propose histoire de changer un peu: 

Alien Dawn

WARING : Pour Alien Dawn il faut sur la page du magasin et faire une demande d'access qui sera donne relativement rapidement (moins de 2h pour moi) mais qu'il faut faire a l'avance.

Gorilla Tag

Les deux sont jouables jusqu'a 10 et gratos.
Et pis si ca marche pas ou c'est pas bien -> Pavlov

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé Gorilla Tag une petite heure cet aprem. C'est marrant à découvrir mais ça n'est pas bien profond, et ça risque de ne pas plaire à tout le monde (cinétose, vertige, gameplay type parkour…).
On spawn dans une sorte de zone d'intro sans vraiment d'explications, faut se démerder pour suivre le chemin. En gros on s’appuie sur les bras virtuels pour avancer/sauter, on peut bouger 3 doigts mais ça ne sert à rien.
Puis on arrive dans une zone multi public par défaut, et il faut aller en hauteur dans le tronc d'un gros arbre où il y a un ordi pour créer ou joindre une session privée, changer son nickname, etc.

J'aime bien ce genre de jeux, du genre Lucid Trips (le premier à faire la locomotion en s'appuyant sur les bras je crois) et les jeux de parkour du genre Climbey, To The Top, Sprint Vector, STRIDE, etc.
D'ailleurs ça fait longtemps que je me suis pas lancé un petit Sprint Vector, il me restait quelques trucs à débloquer. C'est jouable à 8 en multi aussi, des courses à bonus style Mario Kart.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai testé Alien Dawn, et ce n'est pas gagné. Pour l'instant c'est une alpha plus qu'autre chose.
Sur le papier il y a de l'idée, mais faudrait attendre que ce soit plus avancé, ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris.

Pas sur le que le multi marche, je ne voyais pas de serveur et en créer un me renvoie au menu principal.
Course super rapide, du genre Serious Sam. Il y a des camions mais j'ai l'impression de courir aussi vite. On largue facilement les ennemis.
Pas réussi à avancer dans le mode coop, ni à trouver d'arme. C'est marrant un moment de se balader dans une grande map plus ou moins vide, mais bon...
Testé le mode PvP avec des zombies. Pareil on démarre sans armes mais il y a du drop de caisse au hasard.
Le feeling des armes n'est pas terrible, l'ergonomie un peu bizarre.

----------


## hommedumatch

Votre jeu Gorille tag m'a fait transpirer en 5 minutes. Il faudrait l'ajouter à la liste fitness. Je crois que j'étais dans la même salle que Pounin.

----------


## 564.3

> Votre jeu Gorille tag m'a fait transpirer en 5 minutes. Il faudrait l'ajouter à la liste fitness. Je crois que j'étais dans la même salle que Pounin.


Ah, t'as entendu un gorille rager  ::ninja:: 
Dans la salle où j'étais y a Darth qui hésitait entre rendre son diner et escalader un arbre.

On peut éventuellement se faire une soirée pour les amateurs de gorilles. J'aime bien ce jeu, même s'il n'a pas assez de profondeur pour l'instant.
Si le dev ajoute des courses où on peut faire du time trial en solo et/ou se foutre sur la gueule en multi (au moins se jeter des trucs), plus des bananes, ça sera un GOTY potentiel pour moi.
Et des lianes aussi, même si c'est peut-être compliqué/problématique en multi (physique de plusieurs gorilles accrochés à une liane + le lag = restes de bananes mal digérées qui tombent des arbres).

----------


## Hideo

Cho, j'ai pas eu le temps de test avec vous.

----------


## 564.3

J'ai relancé le jeu de gorille histoire d'y faire un tours 5 min, et j'y suis encore resté une heure…

Finalement le mode sandbox avec quelques joueurs intéressants suffit à se lancer des challenges, faire un peu les cons, et ne pas voir le temps passer. Il y a encore des choses que je n'arrive pas à faire, mais je crois que j'ai compris le truc. Une fois que je maîtriserais vraiment, faudra juste une nouvelle carte de temps en temps, quelques conneries du genre trucs à bouffer et à balancer (même si ça ne sert à rien), et ça sera déjà bien.
Des courses en time trial & co seraient surtout utiles au cas où le multi deviens vide ou pollué, mais pour l'instant c'est cool.

Par contre j'ai fait tomber des trucs dans mon appart (rien de cassé). C'est aussi arrivé à un autre gars dans le jeu, on entend un gros coup dans un meuble rien de grave non plus, on s'est marré. C'est un problème courant dans les jeux de parcours, quand on tente de gratter un peu de distance IRL pour choper une corniche.

----------


## Darth

Pour le pavlov de lundi

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...01&searchtext=  une map pas grande en labyrinthe et ww2, snd, dm,tdm et gungame ready
https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil...74&searchtext= une snd en 5 vs 5 qui me parait de qualité

Sinon selon le nombre qu'on est, je propose du stalingrad TDM si 564.3 est d'accord pour ouvrir au public random, on s'est bien marré a 5/6 dessus et je me demande vraiment ce que ça fera a 20 :D

----------


## 564.3

> Sinon selon le nombre qu'on est, je propose du stalingrad TDM si 564.3 est d'accord pour ouvrir au public random, on s'est bien marré a 5/6 dessus et je me demande vraiment ce que ça fera a 20 :D


Ouaip c'est vrai qu'on peu faire ça aussi. Selon le cas on peut faire une team canard vs randoms, mais ils risquent de rage-quit.

C'était cool aussi quand on était 4 et qu'on allait squatter des serveurs ricains qui font du SND à 30. Pour l'instant j'ai pas testé au dessus de 24 slots avec mon CPU, mais c'est déjà pas mal si on rempli ça sans trop de fouteurs de merde.
D'ailleurs ça serait cool qu'ils remettent le menu admin dans le jeu… peut-être au prochain hotfix, en plus de corriger les problèmes audio.

----------


## Darth

Team canards avec nodulle vs le reste du monde ça sera presque équilibré...

----------


## 564.3

> Team canards avec nodulle vs le reste du monde ça sera presque équilibré...


Des fois j'en vois qui ont joué des milliers d'heures, si on se tape des randoms du genre nodulle devra sortir le grand jeu plutôt qu'y aller au pistolet à bouchon  :;): 
Enfin s'ils sont rejoints par un gamin, son pote et la maman qui accompagne, ça équilibrera peut-être  ::ninja::

----------


## Darth

On mutera tout le monde par soucis de tranquilité :P

Je suis franchement curieux de voir si y'aura du random qui se pointera. Ton ping d'européen qui tache est a double tranchant !

----------


## 564.3

> On mutera tout le monde par soucis de tranquilité :P
> 
> Je suis franchement curieux de voir si y'aura du random qui se pointera. Ton ping d'européen qui tache est a double tranchant !


Quand j'avais fait des tests le WE, je montais à une 20e de joueurs assez rapidement. Par contre je n'ai essayé qu'en gungame WW2.
Typiquement un coup de carte de taille moyenne du genre Santorini pour éviter qu'on se fasse chier à 2-3 au début (ça met du temps à démarrer). Quand quelqu'un fini on est une bonne 10-15e, puis ça switch Stalingrad que j'ai mis en boucle où ça monte à une 20e. Des fois y a des petits groupes qui débarquent.

Sinon pour Stalingrad, vaudrait peut-être mieux mettre KOTH que TDM. Il y a aussi les tanks, et tout le monde est plus agressif sur le point à prendre que simplement du ravitaillement qui file de l'aspirine et un fusil à verrou  ::ninja:: 
Bon l'intérêt du TDM c'est qu'on va plus facilement se balader, c'est peut-être moins crispé.

----------


## Darth

T'as raison, si le koth fonctionne bien autant l'utiliser, ça provoque de facto une zone chaude plutôt que de courir la map et de mourir d'un coup de pelle dans la nuque par nodulle.

----------


## hommedumatch



----------


## Darth

Un beau bordel, j'adore, merci hommedumatch.

----------


## Darth

Si des gens veulent venir faire du rec room ce soir c'est avec plaisir.

----------


## Oyooh

J'ai fini par acheter Phasmophobia. Du monde serait chaud pour quelques parties multi VR, un de ces soirs?

Pour l'instant, on a juste testé en solo avec un pote, en se faisant tourner le casque, et après quelques bières.
C'était drôle de voir le pote paniquer et hurler "VOUS AIMEZ LE PATé?!!" pour se rassurer lui-même, mais quand on est dedans sans autres joueurs, c'est vraiment trop flippant.

Bref, j'ai envie d'y retourner, mais pas tout seul  :Emo:

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Je lai chopé sur l'abo viveport, partant pour s'essayer ca (sachant que je ne l'ai jamais lancé hein)

----------


## hommedumatch

Je suis partant aussi. Je vais le prendre.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai aussi

----------


## Oyooh

Cool! Vous êtes dispo un soir en particulier?

----------


## hommedumatch

A part lundi, le reste de la semaine me va.

----------


## 564.3

> A part lundi, le reste de la semaine me va.


Ouais, le lundi c'est réservé au _serious business_  :;):

----------


## Hideo

Le reste de la semaine possiblement dispo wai, suffit de me ping sur Steam soit directement soit dans le groupe VR.

----------


## hommedumatch

Soirée Phasmophobia
*Point de vue de Septic :* https://www.twitch.tv/videos/949523888

Le mien : 



La map *Metro* sur *Pavlov* m'a fait remonter de bons vieux souvenirs. Je cramais les poils de couilles des ennemis à l'EOD bot sur BF3.

----------


## Rodwin

Oui, je préviens une heure avant, mais on organise un loup garou à 21h, ou autre chose en fonction des desideratas des gens.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/4...wolves_Within/
Viendez nombreux !

----------


## Darth

Le loup garou il a vachement dérivé sur du phasmo  ::O:

----------


## Darth

Ce vendredi soir, 9 avril a partir de 21h, soirée Star Trek Bridge Crew. Comme il vient de passer dans le humble bundle y'a peut être des gens intéressés pour découvrir le jeu! 
Si vous voulez jouer et que vous n'avez jamais lancé le jeu, faites le, vous devez avoir un micro détecté par le jeu pour pouvoir lancer/rejoindre une partie et ça chie souvent. On perd 30mn a chaque nouveau joueur selon le soucis donc si on peut anticiper les emmerdes ce serait farpait (Oyooh a résolu son soucis de micro en le renommant pour que Star trek le prenne en compte). 

Dans le menu principal, desactivez également le dlc si vous le l'avez pas, ça empêche de rejoindre une partie sinon. Il faut également rajouter en amis sur uplay les autres joueurs pour s'inviter. Mon pseudal ubichiotte : darthdtc

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/s...rbundle_bundle

----------


## Darth

Ce lundi 12/04, à partir de 20h30 on repart sur Pavlov.

----------


## Darth

On joue toujours les lundi soirs a partir de 20h30 sur Pavlov.

----------


## Hideo

Aller demain on essaye de changer un peu de Pavlov et on se lance sur A Township Tale, un bac a sable social mais surtout gratuit !

Aller check le topic qui va bien, y'a toutes les infos pour rejoindre le serveur .

Demain 20h30/21h comme d'hab, mais y'a pas vraiment de debut et de fin et le serveur est deja accessible. 
Je serai sur le discord des que possible.

*NB: Il faut faire le tuto avant de pouvoir join un serveur.*

----------


## Darth

Bon, les vacances (pour ceux qui en on eu) c'était bien, le soleil je l'ai pas vu mais ptetre que certain en ont profité quand même. Tout ça pour dire que c'est la rentrée et qu'il va falloir reprendre les soirées VR qui tachent. 
Celles ou y'a du quad shotgun qui part et ou on se grenade les pieds entre gens bien.
Pour ça je propose de reprendre le lundi 6 septembre, a partir de 20h30 sur du pavlov qui tache. D'ici la, dépoussierez les casques, faites charger les piles, enlevez les lustres, enterrez les gamins et la belle mère. 
Ca va me faire plaisir de vous retrouver et de cracher dans votre oreille. On va se coubertiner la gueule joyeusement, viendez nombreux.

----------


## Darth

hop hop hop, ce vendredi 17, on va dire a 21h, soirée phasmophobia pour les plus courageux ou ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes a changer de slip en cours de partie. Sieur Oyooh et moi même en sommes, donc viendez, si on est nombreux on fera plusieurs équipes.

----------


## nodulle

Je prépare mon crucifix pour vendredi soir.

----------


## Darth

Retour de pavlov lundi, branche normale car notre maître 564.3 peut lancer les servs hidden et prop malgré tout.

----------


## Sheraf

Je viens de voir que The Hidden est dispo sur Pavlov!

Je suis trop chaud. Faut que je me tienne prêt ! Y a un truc workshop à telecharger ? Je trouve pas ... C'est directement integré au jeu de base ?

----------


## 564.3

C'est intégré au jeu de base, et visiblement il n'y a pas besoin de métadonnées spéciales du coup on peut y jouer sur n'importe quelle carte. Ceci dit sur une carte du workshop le point de spawn était unique, je n'ai pas creusé pourquoi.

Il y a aussi un mode infection où ils ont repris la même créature mais déboostée (pas d'invisibilité, moins de points de vie).
Le nombre de joueurs est moins contraignant qu'en hidden, qui se joue plutôt à 4-5 malgré un équilibrage des caractéristiques et équipement.

On joue toujours le lundi soir en général, mais c'est variable surtout ces derniers temps. Lundi prochain je suis dispo normalement.

----------


## Darth

Je reviens, je reviens, mes poumons refonctionnent lentement.

----------


## Hideo

Y'en a qui ont / vont preco After The Fall ? 
Y'a un playtest ce samedi 23 pour ceux qui ont preco, j'avais pas vraiment l'intention d'y jouer avant la sortie mais si y'a d'autres canards qui veulent le lancer voir ce que ca donne je peux etre dispo  ::P: 

Edit: Je viens de voir que le playtest ne joue pas sur la refund policy de steam, c'est meme un tres bon moyen pour ceux qui voudraient avoir + de 2h pour le tester et garder l'option refund.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Ah oue, je risque de me laisser tenter, si ya moyen de tester en avance

----------


## 564.3

Ouaip je crois que je vais aussi me laisser tenter, même si je ne pense pas que ça sera un jeu au top selon mes critères, il devrait être suffisamment bien et je l'achèterais de toute façon. Ça permettra de se faire un avis et se faire rembourser la précommande, au pire.
Si vous voulez tester en multi, je serais dispo vendredi soir et probablement samedi soir (si je rentre pas trop tard et que je suis en état).
Si je me suis pas planté, le playtest est du vendredi 26 05:00 UTC+1 au dimanche 28 08:00 UTC+1.

----------


## Hideo

Effectivement le playtest a l'air d'etre du vendredi au dimanche. 
Vendredi c'est probablement mieux pour moi aussi.

----------


## 564.3

Ok, de toute façon je serais sur le chat Steam CanardVR. Faudra que je pense à réactiver les notifications et me mettre dans un canal vocal.

----------


## Darth

Je vais attendre le retour d'un canard sur after avant de me poser la question.

----------


## Hideo

Le technical test est dispo !  ::lol::  
Et moi aussi  ::P: 

Edit: J'ai test rapidos, just le temps d'arriver au hub donc ~15 minutes de jeu et une petite dizaine de Z de tombe. 

Ca a l'air propre, ca tourne bien mais pour le moment les espaces que j'ai vu sont assez clos. Pas mal de d'options pour le deplacement et confort c'est cool. 
J'ai pu faire pew pew qu'avec un petit 9mm si vous avez joue a Arizona ca y resemble beaucoup et de base on recharge comme dans ce dernier : on appuie sur un bouton pour sortir le chargeur, on dirige sa main avec le pistolet vers le holster a munition et voila on a recharge l'arme. 
On a aussi l'option de faire ca a l'ancienne et ca donne un bonus de 50% au loot de ce que je pense etre la monnaie. 
8 Z et j'etais en PLS pour recharger assez rapidement c'est pas une mauvaise chose d'avoir plusieurs options  ::P:  

J'ai pas eu le temps d'experimente avec mais j'ai l'impression que le demembrement est vraiment bien branle.

On a une assistance pour attraper les objects, c'est assez permissif genre tout ce qui est dans un rayons de 2/3 metres y suffit de pointer ca avec ca mains et grab pour interagir avec, tiroir y compris. 
Perso j'apprecie, apres 5 ans de ramassage de chargeur / ouverture de tiroir comme dans la vraie vie ca me gonfle un peu et dans pas mal de cas je prefere pouvoir faire ca juste avec le poignet.

Je suis donc arrive au hub qui fonctionne un peu comme dans Destiny c'est rigolo. J'ai croise un autre gus ca donne un peu vie au lieu. 

Avec la monaie qu'on farm on va pouvoir acheter / pimper au moins une petite dizaine d'armes differentes ca a l'air assez touffu de ce cote la (pour un jeu VR). 

Maintenant reste plus qu'a test une vraie mission, mais je suis bouillant ! On verra ca ce soir  :^_^:

----------


## Darth

Dommage qu'il y ait de la resucé de mécaniques de jeux. Ca me rappelle un peu crisis vrigade qui a les deux systèmes mais qui contrebalance pas du tout son gameplay ou la difficulté selon le rechargement utilisé.

----------


## Hideo

Bha du coup la c'est plus ou moins le cas : si tu optes pour l'option la plus galere tu augmentes la difficulte et du coup t'as un bonus sur la quantite de tunes qui tombe.
C'est comme passer d'un mode 'normal' a 'hard' mais directement a travers un element de gameplay.

----------


## WaT

Du monde interessé pour relancer les soirées ? Je viens de m'équiper  ::): 

Edit: OK je viens de comprendre que tout se passe directement sur le group Steam  ::):

----------


## Hideo

Bien vu et du coup c'est pas une mauvaise chose de faire remonter le topic pour les nouveaux equipes on en a quelques uns ces derniers temps.

Comme dit Wat tout se passe sur le chat Steam (lien dans l'OP), y'a une petite sortie presque tous les lundi du coup ne pensez pas qu'on fait rien parce que ce topic ne bouge pas  ::P: 
Ca joue a pas mal de choses, en ce moment ca a l'air d'etre pas de Pavlov et petit jeu de Golf. 
D'ailleurs ca fait un petit bout de temps que je suis pas passe, pas mal de deplacement ces derniers mois mais je vais essayer d'etre la pour les prochaines.

Si y'a de la demande on pourrait se faire une soiree speciale Noob de la VR histoire que ca puisse profiter de l'incroyable experience qu'est le multi en VR mais avec des gens biens.

----------


## Darth

C'est vrai que j'ai pas fait remonter le topic depuis un moment. My bad. 
Comme l'a dit le camarade au dessus on est très très présent sur le chan CPCVR, on y lance les idées de soirées avant de se retrouver sur le discord pour l'audio. On accompagne les nouveaux joueurs avec plaisir et vu notre backlog y'aura toujours qqun qui aura le jeu indé moldave VR que vous voulez tester en multi avec des gens bien.

Pavlov et Walkabout mini golf sont nos jeux du moment, on va probablement relancer phasmophobia vu les updates récentes. Star trek bridge crew  (si il fonctionne encore) reste un bon jeu pour débuter la VR en multi.

----------


## Le Doyen

Des canards jouent à Demeo et seraient disponible de temps à autre ? j'ai des horaires de travail pourris, mais on peut toujours trouver un moment, au moins s'inviter sur Steam et se faire une partie quand le cœur y est  :;):

----------


## Medjes

Je n'ai pas Pavlov, et suis pas super tenté, donc du coup je lance peu la VR en multi.

Mais je suis partant sur du *Déméo* (j'avais "fini" la premiere campagne, il devait y en avoir une deuxieme gratos, je sais pas où ça en est ?), sur *Star trek bridge* toujours, et sur *Iron Wolf*, qui avac un bon équipage, est vraiment génial.

----------


## Darth

On vient de lancer des sessions ragnarock pour les soirs ou il fait pas encore 35° a l'interieur pour ceux que ça interesse. 
Ca se joue en multi jusqu'a 6 de souvenir

----------


## FixB

Je reprends petit à petit la VR depuis le basculement sur un Quest 2 (depuis un Rift CV1), donc je suis intéressé pour participer de temps en temps  ::):

----------


## Darth

Avec plaisir !

----------


## hommedumatch



----------


## 564.3

Arf merci, on peut revoir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire à Phasmophobia, pour éducation. C'était pas la grande maitrise.

Pour l'histoire du carnet que je n'ai pas trouvé de la première session, c'est une option du menu VR que j'avais oublié avoir changé.
Je trouve que c'est mieux comme ça que de l'avoir à la ceinture, mais il n'y a aucun feedback sur son placement (visuel ou mini-vibration), faut vraiment savoir où il est et faire quelques tentatives si l'IK ne suit pas bien.

Par contre j'ai toujours des problèmes d'ergonomie, et on ne peut plus faire de tuning avec SteamVR Input Mapping dans les dernières versions du jeu. En tous cas chez moi changer le mapping ne fait rien à part planter les controleurs dans le jeu.
La sensibilité du grip n'est pas réglable, et j'ai tendance à lacher les trucs en mode tenu. En mode lock j'ai tendance à délock sans faire exprès et on peut pas changer le mapping… La prochaine fois j'essaierais avec les manettes du Vive je crois, au moins y a pas d'embrouilles avec le grip.

----------

